# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کاهش ظرفیت پزشکی ؟

## Mehdi.j

بچه ها ما به اندازه کافی استرس داریم حالا این دکتر افشار چی میگه
میگه من پرسیدم گفتن امسال 1080 نفر ظرفیت پرشکیا کم شده واقعا اینطوری باشه بخدا باید بریزیم جلو وزارت بهداشت این چه مسخره بازیه اخه 25 درصد سهمیه رو که تقدیم کردن به بچه جانبازا 30 درصد هم که دادن برای برده داری خودشون 
تورو خدا هرکی اطلاعات دقیقی داره بگه راجب ظرفیت امسال

----------


## pouyasadeghi

جوک نگو خواهشا 25 درصد سهمیه هیچ ربطی به سهمیه عادی نداره شما اگه امسال 5000 ظرفیت باشه ظرفیت پزشکی شماست ما هزار سهمیه جدا داریم 1200 ما از شما جداست در ضمن هرسال مقدار زیادی از سهمیه ما اضافه میاد میدنش به شما

----------


## Mehdi.j

> جوک نگو خواهشا 25 درصد سهمیه هیچ ربطی به سهمیه عادی نداره شما اگه امسال 5000 ظرفیت باشه ظرفیت پزشکی شماست ما هزار سهمیه جدا داریم 1200 ما از شما جداست در ضمن هرسال مقدار زیادی از سهمیه ما اضافه میاد میدنش به شما


وای وای یه چیزی هم بده کار شدیم
مفت مفت میرید بهترین رشته ها با سطح سواد 0
کاش یکم این بی عدالتی درست میشد
من نمیدونم از شما چرا کنکور میگیرن از اول بگن بفرمایید این تخصص جراحی 
حق همه این بچه هارو میخورید تازه طلبکارم هست

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> وای وای یه چیزی هم بده کار شدیم
> مفت مفت میرید بهترین رشته ها با سطح سواد 0
> کاش یکم این بی عدالتی درست میشد
> من نمیدونم از شما چرا کنکور میگیرن از اول بگن بفرمایید این تخصص جراحی 
> حق همه این بچه هارو میخورید تازه طلبکارم هست


خبری مبنی بر کاهش ظرفیت پزشکی نیست
سهمیه جانبازی هم ربطی به ما نداره ، افزایش ظرفیت براشون با بودجه بنیاد شهید تامین شده . فقط هم در مورد کنکور سراسری هست ، توی دانشگاه یکی که سهمیه داره با بقیه هیچ تفاوتی نداره و اگه بی سواد باشه و نتونه درسوشو پاس کنه اخراج میشه

----------


## Mehdi.j

> خبری مبنی بر کاهش ظرفیت پزشکی نیست
> سهمیه جانبازی هم ربطی به ما نداره ، افزایش ظرفیت براشون با بودجه بنیاد شهید تامین شده . فقط هم در مورد کنکور سراسری هست ، توی دانشگاه یکی که سهمیه داره با بقیه هیچ تفاوتی نداره و اگه بی سواد باشه و نتونه درسوشو پاس کنه اخراج میشه


داداش بخدا منم دعوا نداشتم طرف همچین گارد میگیره انگار چیه 
یعنی اگه ظرفیت رو کم کنن بخدا باید وزارت بهداشت رو به اتیش کشید اگه هم کم نشه که خدا کنه نشه فقط  باید این دکتر افشار به دهنش رو سرویس کرد که چرا خبر دروغ به این نامردی رو میده که مثل بمب رو اعصاب ادم میترکه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> داداش بخدا منم دعوا نداشتم طرف همچین گارد میگیره انگار چیه 
> یعنی اگه ظرفیت رو کم کنن بخدا باید وزارت بهداشت رو به اتیش کشید اگه هم کم نشه که خدا کنه نشه فقط  باید این دکتر افشار به دهنش رو سرویس کرد که چرا خبر دروغ به این نامردی رو میده که مثل بمب رو اعصاب ادم میترکه


من از طرف ایشون عذر میخوام ...
ممکنه آقای افشار منبعی موسق تر از اینترنت داشته باشن یا صرفا یه شایعه ای رو شنیده بودن ...

----------


## Mehdi.j

> من از طرف ایشون عذر میخوام ...
> ممکنه آقای افشار منبعی موسق تر از اینترنت داشته باشن یا صرفا یه شایعه ای رو شنیده بودن ...


داداش محمد من شما رو قبول دارم 6 ماهه پستهای شمارو دنبال میکنم میددونم ادم معقولی هستی 
ممنونم برای با صبر جواب دادنت

----------


## aCe

> داداش بخدا منم دعوا نداشتم طرف همچین گارد میگیره انگار چیه 
> یعنی اگه ظرفیت رو کم کنن بخدا باید وزارت بهداشت رو به اتیش کشید اگه هم کم نشه که خدا کنه نشه فقط  باید این دکتر افشار به دهنش رو سرویس کرد که چرا خبر دروغ به این نامردی رو میده که مثل بمب رو اعصاب ادم میترکه


انشالله که شایعه ای بیشتر نیست 
دادا خودتو زیاد اذیت نکن آقای افشار آدم پرحرفیه ممکنه اینم یه شایعه باشه و پیاز داغ ـشو زیاد کرده

----------


## gharibeh

سلام، شایعه نیست، ظرفیت رشته پزشکی دندان پزشکی نسبت به پارسال حدود هزار و خورده ای کم شده، اما به اینم توجه بکنید که این هزار و خورده ای برای سه رشته پر متقاضی دانشگاه های سراسر کشور نه اینکه مثلا دانشگاه تهران یا اهواز بگه من پارسال صد تا میگرفتم الان بیست تا، فوقش هر دانشگاه دو سه نفر کمتر پذیرش میکنن، جای نگرانی نیست،

----------


## Mehdi.j

> سلام، شایعه نیست، ظرفیت رشته پزشکی دندان پزشکی نسبت به پارسال حدود هزار و خورده ای کم شده، اما به اینم توجه بکنید که این هزار و خورده ای برای سه رشته پر متقاضی دانشگاه های سراسر کشور نه اینکه مثلا دانشگاه تهران یا اهواز بگه من پارسال صد تا میگرفتم الان بیست تا، فوقش هر دانشگاه دو سه نفر کمتر پذیرش میکنن، جای نگرانی نیست،


اگه این خبر درست باشه شما میدونی 1200 نفر که ایشون گفتن یعنی چی ؟ بعنی 20 درصد نسبت به پارسال ظرفیت کم شده حالا شما میگی چیزی نیست ؟
خدایا مثل خر بخونیم اخر از همه چیز که رد میشیم تازه میرسیم به فیلم بازی کردن سر ظرفیت ها خوب به ما چه که بودجشون امسال زیاد نشده به کسایی که کنکور دادن چه ربطی داره اخه بخدا نامردیه

----------


## gharibeh

> اگه این خبر درست باشه شما میدونی 1200 نفر که ایشون گفتن یعنی چی ؟ بعنی 20 درصد نسبت به پارسال ظرفیت کم شده حالا شما میگی چیزی نیست ؟
> خدایا مثل خر بخونیم اخر از همه چیز که رد میشیم تازه میرسیم به فیلم بازی کردن سر ظرفیت ها خوب به ما چه که بودجشون امسال زیاد نشده به کسایی که کنکور دادن چه ربطی داره اخه بخدا نامردیه


 خب برادر من منم دوست داشتم ظرفیتا زیاد میشد،بودجه ندارن دست من و شما هم نیست، منظور من از نگران نباش این بود اگه تلاشتون، رو کرده باشین مطمین باشین به جایگاهتون میرسید، تهران نشد شیراز اونم نشد اهواز خدا رو شکر الان دیگه رشته پزشکی کشوری شده دستتون بازتره نسبت به پارسال ، این مورد خودش یه جورایی جبران میکنه کاهش ظرفیت رو

----------


## Mehdi.j

> خب برادر من منم دوست داشتم ظرفیتا زیاد میشد،بودجه ندارن دست من و شما هم نیست، منظور من از نگران نباش این بود اگه تلاشتون، رو کرده باشین مطمین باشین به جایگاهتون میرسید، تهران نشد شیراز اونم نشد اهواز خدا رو شکر الان دیگه رشته پزشکی کشوری شده دستتون بازتره نسبت به پارسال ، این مورد خودش یه جورایی جبران میکنه کاهش ظرفیت رو


کجا کشوری شده قرار بود بشه که گفتن فعلا نمیشه
شما خبر موسقی داری بگو

----------


## gharibeh

> کجا کشوری شده قرار بود بشه که گفتن فعلا نمیشه
> شما خبر موسقی داری بگو


دفترچه کنکور سال ۹۵، یه نگاه بندازین موثق ترین خبرها قرار بود پارسال شه که مخالفت شد، تصمیم گرفتن از سال ۹۵ اجرایی شه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام، شایعه نیست، ظرفیت رشته پزشکی دندان پزشکی نسبت به پارسال حدود هزار و خورده ای کم شده، اما به اینم توجه بکنید که این هزار و خورده ای برای سه رشته پر متقاضی دانشگاه های سراسر کشور نه اینکه مثلا دانشگاه تهران یا اهواز بگه من پارسال صد تا میگرفتم الان بیست تا، فوقش هر دانشگاه دو سه نفر کمتر پذیرش میکنن، جای نگرانی نیست،


منبع ؟

----------


## Mehdi.j

میدونم پارسال قرار بود کشوری بشه که نشد اما نگفتن از 95 تو دفترچه هم من 200 بار خوندم اصلا همچین حرفی نزدن خدایی اگه لینکی داری بده چون خیلی مهمه این

----------


## KowsarDDC

> اگه این خبر درست باشه شما میدونی 1200 نفر که ایشون گفتن یعنی چی ؟ بعنی 20 درصد نسبت به پارسال ظرفیت کم شده حالا شما میگی چیزی نیست ؟
> خدایا مثل خر بخونیم اخر از همه چیز که رد میشیم تازه میرسیم به فیلم بازی کردن سر ظرفیت ها خوب به ما چه که بودجشون امسال زیاد نشده به کسایی که کنکور دادن چه ربطی داره اخه بخدا نامردیه


بایدم بودجه نداشته باشن وگرنه کی فیش حقوقی دزدای بیت المال رو پرداخت کنه???!!!!

----------


## gharibeh

برادر من این قضیه بر می گرده به چند ماه پیش،درگیر معدل بودم که شنیدم ظرفیتا کاهش پیدا کرده حدود ۱۵۰۰ تا بعد گفتن ۳۰۰ تا زیاد شده، یعنی ۱۲۰۰ تا، فکر کنم همین سایت و سنجش اعلام کرده بودن،

----------


## Mehdi.j

> برادر من این قضیه بر می گرده به چند ماه پیش،درگیر معدل بودم که شنیدم ظرفیتا کاهش پیدا کرده حدود ۱۵۰۰ تا بعد گفتن ۳۰۰ تا زیاد شده، یعنی ۱۲۰۰ تا، فکر کنم همین سایت و سنجش اعلام کرده بودن،


خوب عزیزم این که الان میگی 1500 تا کم شد بعد 300 تا اضافه کردن ماله کنکور 93 بوووووووووووووووووود   نه 95
مارو کشتی از استرس اخه بابا خبرت ماله 2 سال پیشه خوب نیا بگو ای بابا

----------


## gharibeh

> میدونم پارسال قرار بود کشوری بشه که نشد اما نگفتن از 95 تو دفترچه هم من 200 بار خوندم اصلا همچین حرفی نزدن خدایی اگه لینکی داری بده چون خیلی مهمه این


اقای مهدی تو دفتر چه کنار رشته پزشکی نوشته کشوری، تابستون سال ۹۴ هم گفته بودن این تصمیم برای ۹۵ اجراییه، دیگه هر سری که نمیان اعلام کنن

----------


## aCe

> برادر من این قضیه بر می گرده به چند ماه پیش،درگیر معدل بودم که شنیدم ظرفیتا کاهش پیدا کرده حدود ۱۵۰۰ تا بعد گفتن ۳۰۰ تا زیاد شده، یعنی ۱۲۰۰ تا، فکر کنم همین سایت و سنجش اعلام کرده بودن،


حالا یکی به ما بگه این کمبود بودجه وضعیتش فقط شامل 95 میشه یا گریبان گیر 96-97 ـم میشه؟  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mehdi.j

> اقای مهدی تو دفتر چه کنار رشته پزشکی نوشته کشوری، تابستون سال ۹۴ هم گفته بودن این تصمیم برای ۹۵ اجراییه، دیگه هر سری که نمیان اعلام کنن


کشوری شدنش فقط برا منطقه 3 بد میشه اما برا منطقه 1 و 2 خوبه  
اون مهم نیست هر غلطی میخوان بکنن اما ظرفیت هارو بخوان کم کنن بخدا تا جایی که میتونم بچه ها رو (نه تو فروم) مع میکنیم میبریم اعتراض جلو وزارت بهداشت اوسکول نیستیم که بشیم بازیچه دست یه مشت دزد که برا خودشون ازون طرف حقوق 400 میلیونی بزارن

----------


## gharibeh

> خوب عزیزم این که الان میگی 1500 تا کم شد بعد 300 تا اضافه کردن ماله کنکور 93 بوووووووووووووووووود   نه 95
> مارو کشتی از استرس اخه بابا خبرت ماله 2 سال پیشه خوب نیا بگو ای بابا


نه بابا همین امسال بود میگم موقع دیپ مجدد خبرشو اعلام کردن شاید رقمشو درست نگفته باشم ولی هر چی که بود تو زمانی که شنیدم کلی گریه کردم از زمین و اسمون برام میبارید

----------


## Mehdi.j

> نه بابا همین امسال بود میگم موقع دیپ مجدد خبرشو اعلام کردن شاید رقمشو درست نگفته باشم ولی هر چی که بود تو زمانی که شنیدم کلی گریه کردم از زمین و اسمون برام میبارید


نه ازین خبر خیالت راحت به این یکی مطمئنم اصلا اون موقع هیچ ظرفیتی از دانشگاه ها به سنجش اعلام نمیشه اون خبر ماله 93 بود اما یه عده مثل دکتر افشار که ظاهرا خودش احتیاج به مشاور داره باز پخشش کرده بودن 100 درصد یقین دارم به اون خبر بدون حتی 1 درصد خطا

----------


## omid94

> جوک نگو خواهشا 25 درصد سهمیه هیچ ربطی به سهمیه عادی نداره شما اگه امسال 5000 ظرفیت باشه ظرفیت پزشکی شماست ما هزار سهمیه جدا داریم 1200 ما از شما جداست در ضمن هرسال مقدار زیادی از سهمیه ما اضافه میاد میدنش به شما


k
نه عزیز من
اگه توی دفترچه مثلا 4000 تا ظرفیت نوشته به این معنی نیست که 5000 تا ظرفیت است یعنی از این 4000 تا شما 1000 تاشو واسه ایثارگرا در نظر بگیر.تازه تراز آخرین فرد قبولی رو از 80  درصد به 70 رسوندن یعنی اگه مثلا سال 93 تراز آخرین فرد قبولی دانشگاه تهران 12000 بود یه ایثارگر در صورتی میتونست وارد دانشگاه تهران بشه که حداقل تراز 9600 رو کسب کرده بود در غیر اینصورت اصلا دستگاه این کد رشته رو واسش نمی خوند ولی از سال پیش این رقم شد 8400.

----------


## gharibeh

> کشوری شدنش فقط برا منطقه 3 بد میشه اما برا منطقه 1 و 2 خوبه  
> اون مهم نیست هر غلطی میخوان بکنن اما ظرفیت هارو بخوان کم کنن بخدا تا جایی که میتونم بچه ها رو (نه تو فروم) مع میکنیم میبریم اعتراض جلو وزارت بهداشت اوسکول نیستیم که بشیم بازیچه دست یه مشت دزد که برا خودشون ازون طرف حقوق 400 میلیونی بزارن


درسته که کشوری شده ولی من یبار شنیدم که مثلا اگه دانشگاهی صد نفر و بگیره از این تعداد بیست و پنج تاش منطقه سه هست حالا بر اساس رتبه کشوریشون انتخاب میشن، اول قطبی یا ناحیه ای بود خوش خوشان اونایی میشد که چند تا دانشگاه پزشکی تو منطقه داشتن الان برا اونا سخت شده، مثلا منطقه ما برا رشته پزشکی  پنج تا دانشگاه پزشکی تنها داشت، به جز دندان و دارو، به ضرر ما شده و به نفع باقی است اما ولی به نظرم حق به حق دار میرسه اینجوری

----------


## Mehdi.j

> k
> نه عزیز من
> اگه توی دفترچه مثلا 4000 تا سهمیه نوشته به این معنی نیست که 5000 تا سهمیه است یعنی از این 4000 تا شما 1000 تاشو واسه ایثارگرا در نظر بگیر.تازه تراز آخرین فرد قبولی رو از 80  درصد به 70 رسوندن یعنی اگه مثلا سال 93 تراز آخرین فرد قبولی دانشگاه تهران 12000 بود یه ایثارگر در صورتی میتونست وارد دانشگاه تهران بشه که حداقل تراز 9600 رو کسب کرده بود در غیر اینصورت اصلا دستگاه این کد رشته رو واسش نمی خوند ولی از سال پیش این رقم شد 8400.


واقعا خسته نباشن به ززززززززززززور میفرستنشون پزشکی خودشون که نمیتونن مگه اینکه هر سال یه پوینت جدید بهشون بدن بلکه برن بشن دکتر اونوقت ما جر میدیم خودمونو . یعنی اوج عدالت

----------


## mehrab98

اگه کشوری شده باشه یعنی کسایی ک زمین زدن خوش بحالشونه نه؟؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehrab98

> واقعا خسته نباشن به ززززززززززززور میفرستنشون پزشکی خودشون که نمیتونن مگه اینکه هر سال یه پوینت جدید بهشون بدن بلکه برن بشن دکتر اونوقت ما جر میدیم خودمونو . یعنی اوج عدالت


چرا اینقد حرص میخوری داداش؟؟ هرچی باشه برا همس... من خودمم ی مدت شبیه شما بودم... ولی وقتی دیدم با زور زدنای من و امثال من اب از اب تکون نمیخوره بیخیال شدم...

----------


## Mehdi.j

> درسته که کشوری شده ولی من یبار شنیدم که مثلا اگه دانشگاهی صد نفر و بگیره از این تعداد بیست و پنج تاش منطقه سه هست حالا بر اساس رتبه کشوریشون انتخاب میشن، اول قطبی یا ناحیه ای بود خوش خوشان اونایی میشد که چند تا دانشگاه پزشکی تو منطقه داشتن الان برا اونا سخت شده، مثلا منطقه ما برا رشته پزشکی  پنج تا دانشگاه پزشکی تنها داشت، به جز دندان و دارو، به ضرر ما شده و به نفع باقی است اما ولی به نظرم حق به حق دار میرسه اینجوری


اینا مهم نیست چون بر میگرده به تلاش طرف برا کنکور دادن اما اینکه ظرفیت رو کم کنن نامردیه 
برای کشوری شدن از همه بیشتر منم ضرر میکنم اما اعتراضی ادم نمیکنه چون تا الان بی عدالتی بوده ححالا شاید بخوان درستش کنن

----------


## Mehdi.j

> اگه کشوری شده باشه یعنی کسایی ک زمین زدن خوش بحالشونه نه؟؟


نه داداش کشوری یعنی اونی که منطقه 3 میخونه با تراز پایین میره پزشکی چون یه سهمیه ویژه داره اما اگه اگه اگه کشوری بشه همه ی دانشگاه های پزشکی کل کشور فقط بر اساس رتبه زیر گروه طرف رو میگیرن

----------


## gharibeh

> اگه کشوری شده باشه یعنی کسایی ک زمین زدن خوش بحالشونه نه؟؟


 بستگی داره تو چه منطقه ای باشی، برای ما حتی با رتبه دو سه هزار منطقه هم طرف پزشکی میاورد، الان دیگه اینجور نیست دیگه کاری ندارن تو کجا بودی و چیکار میکردی، منطقه سه رو همه با هم میسنجن، به جز استان های فارس هرمزگان و بوشهر باقی منطقه سه است به نفعشونه، خودمم منطقه سه ای تو استان فارس از رو هوا نمیگم

----------


## Vahid Bm

*به حق چیزای عجیب غریب 
هر روز یه پست عجیب غریب نزنن نمیشه*

----------


## mehrab98

خب الان برای منطقه 1 ک ماهستیم بده نه؟؟

----------


## aCe

> بستگی داره تو چه منطقه ای باشی، برای ما حتی با رتبه دو سه هزار منطقه هم طرف پزشکی میاورد، الان دیگه اینجور نیست دیگه کاری ندارن تو کجا بودی و چیکار میکردی، منطقه سه رو همه با هم میسنجن، به جز استان های فارس هرمزگان و بوشهر باقی منطقه سه است به نفعشونه، خودمم منطقه سه ای تو استان فارس از رو هوا نمیگم


ینی کلا به نفع ما منطقه 3ـیا شده کل رتبه کشوری منطقه3 رو باهم در نظر میگیرن و بر اساس اون پذیرش میشن دیگه بومی استان معنی نداره 
و همچین برای منطقه 2 و منطقه 1 ... درست متوجه شدم؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mehdi.j

به قول معروف میگه بابا اینا کلا تو باغ نیستن خخخ
بابا اگه پذیرش کشوری بشه که شخصا میگم شاعه ای بیش نیست  بیشترین ضرر رو منطقه 3 میبره (بخاطر همونا هم پارسال اجراش نکردن) بعد منطقه 1 بهترین حالت هم میشه برا منطقه 2 چون تعداد شرکت کنندشون از همه بیشتره

----------


## aCe

> خب الان برای منطقه 1 ک ماهستیم بده نه؟؟


یا خدا ... دقیقآ  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## gharibeh

ببین بستگی داره به نحوه انتخاب ولی تا حدودی به نفع همه میشه به جز اون سه استان که گفتم، شما اول احتمال قبولی تو منطقه براتون زیاد بود و وقتی دانشگاهی بجز دانشگاه منطقه خودتون رو انتخاب می کردیم شانستون کمتر میشد، مثلا من که تو استان فارس بودم برا دانشگاه شیراز شانس بیشتری داشتم تا تهران الان این جور نیست دیگه من یه شانس برابر دارم تو هر دانشگاهی که بخوام ، دستتون بازتره برا انتخاب رشته و دانشگاه و این به نفعه، اگه جمله بندی درست نیست، شرمنده پیش بینی کلمات گوشیم فعاله

----------


## Mehdi.j

> ببین بستگی داره به نحوه انتخاب ولی تا حدودی به نفع همه میشه به جز اون سه استان که گفتم، شما اول احتمال قبولی تو منطقه براتون زیاد بود و وقتی دانشگاهی بجز دانشگاه منطقه خودتون رو انتخاب می کردیم شانستون کمتر میشد، مثلا من که تو استان فارس بودم برا دانشگاه شیراز شانس بیشتری داشتم تا تهران الان این جور نیست دیگه من یه شانس برابر دارم تو هر دانشگاهی که بخوام ، دستتون بازتره برا انتخاب رشته و دانشگاه و این به نفعه، اگه جمله بندی درست نیست، شرمنده پیش بینی کلمات گوشیم فعاله


دقیقا
بیشترین ضرر به 3 میرسه بعد 1  اما استدلالشونم این بوده که ما پذیرش تعهدی رو اوردیم که میتونیم جایگذین اون بکنیم
حالا باید ببینیم تو دفترچه چی میزنن

----------


## gharibeh

> ینی کلا به نفع ما منطقه 3ـیا شده کل رتبه کشوری منطقه3 رو باهم در نظر میگیرن و بر اساس اون پذیرش میشن دیگه بومی استان معنی نداره 
> و همچین برای منطقه 2 و منطقه 1 ... درست متوجه شدم؟


بستگی داره تو چه استانی باشی، هرمزگان بوشهر فارس به ضررشون شده، البته اینم بگم نه اینکه همشون ضرر کنن، برای بعضیام خوبه منظورم اوناییه که با رتبه دو هزار منطقه پزشکی دولتی می اوردن به هوای اینکه بومی منطقه هستن

----------


## aCe

> به قول معروف میگه بابا اینا کلا تو باغ نیستن خخخ
> بابا اگه پذیرش کشوری بشه که شخصا میگم شاعه ای بیش نیست  بیشترین ضرر رو منطقه 3 میبره (بخاطر همونا هم پارسال اجراش نکردن) بعد منطقه 1 بهترین حالت هم میشه برا منطقه 2 چون تعداد شرکت کنندشون از همه بیشتره


نه دادا ... رتبه بندی کامل کشوری نیست اینطور نیست که همه مناطق رو قاطی کنن بعد ازشون بهترین ـا بپرن بیرون 
منطقه 1 برا خودشون جدا بر اساس رتبه کشوریشون پذیرش میشن که رقابت شدید و سخته  :Yahoo (114):  البته امکانات هم زیاد دارن
منطقه 2 برا خودشون جدا بر اساس رتبه کشوریشون پذیرش میشن که نسبتآ بهتره از منطقه 1  :Yahoo (110):  امکاناتشون خوبه
منطقه 3 برا خودشون جدا بر اساس رتبه کشوریشون پذیرش میشن که بهتر از منطقه 1 و 2 ـه که ماییم  :Yahoo (4):  اصلا امکانات نمیدونن چیه

----------


## omid94

دوستان عزیز
منم سال پیش حس و حال شما رو داشتم ولی مطمئن باشید اگه کاهش پیدا کنه نه تنها به ضررتون نیست بلکه به نفع همه است  به نفع تک تک افراد جامعه
مطمئن باشید کسی که تلاششو کرده به نتیجه میرسه ان شاالله اما این که به نفع همه است به این خاطره که نظام سلامت و آموزش پزشکی بهبود پیدا می کنه شما فرض کنید مثلا بیان ظرفیت رو برسونن به 30000 نفر تو هر کلاس پزشکی باید 500 نفر بشینن به نظرتون چیزی میشه تو این کلاس یاد گرفت.باور کنید سر کلاس 50 نفری هم نمیشه چیزی یاد گرفت.ما ورودیمون 60نفر بودیم سر کلاس تشریح 4 تا سکشن میشدیم ولی بازم کیفیت کیفیت مطلوبی نبود.
دوستان ان شاالله وقتی پزشکی قبول شدید می فهمید چه مسئولیت خطیری به دوشتونه امید این مردم بعد از خدا به دستان پزشکه و پزشک برای این که بتونه وظیفه خودشو به نحو احسنت انجام بده باید به نحو احسنت هم آموزش ببینه و همه اینا در گرو کیفیت آموزشه شاید حرف هام به مذاق خیلی ها خوش نیاد شاید بگید حالا که خرش از پل گذشته این حرفا رو میزنه ولی اگه کمی عمیق فکر کنید متوجه میشید که چی میگم.
اگه احیانا ظرفیتا کم شده باشه من حدس میزنم امسال تعهدی نگیرن.

----------


## Mehdi.j

اقا شایعه بوده کاهش ظرفیت خواهش میکنم مدیر بخش این تاپیک رو ببنده زودتر که استرس وارد نشه به بقیه دوستان

----------


## Mehdi.j

از کجا مدیر تاپیک رو پیدا کنیم حالا 
اقا بیا ببیند این تاپیک رو زودتر

----------


## omid94

> از کجا مدیر تاپیک رو پیدا کنیم حالا 
> اقا بیا ببیند این تاپیک رو زودتر


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## sis413

_منم از خبر20:30شنیدم گفتن1200تاظرفیت پزشکی کم شده_

----------


## omid94

> _منم از خبر20:30شنیدم گفتن1200تاظرفیت پزشکی کم شده_


جدی میگی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Mehdi.j

> _منم از خبر20:30شنیدم گفتن1200تاظرفیت پزشکی کم شده_


من دیگه حرفی ندارم
شما کی شنیدید اونوقت ؟ والا بچه های این فروم اندازه یه سیاستمدار اخبار رو دنبال میکنن فک کن اینطور خبری اومده باشه و هیچکی هیچی نگه
اوون 1200 تا ماله سال 93 بوده من این و مطمئنم

----------


## omid94

> من دیگه حرفی ندارم
> شما کی شنیدید اونوقت ؟ والا بچه های این فروم اندازه یه سیاستمدار اخبار رو دنبال میکنن فک کن اینطور خبری اومده باشه و هیچکی هیچی نگه
> اوون 1200 تا ماله سال 93 بوده من این و مطمئنم


شما تعهدی میری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگه بخوان کم کنن تعهدی نمیگیرن.فکر کنم تعهدی ها باعث اعتراض شده.

----------


## KowsarDDC

:Yahoo (113): I am gijing

----------


## dars

اگه کم کنن حق دارن 
باید هر چیزی رو براساس نیاز کشور تنظیم کنن نمیشه که پزشک مازاد بگیرن این مملکت غیر از پزشک به آدم های دیگه هم نیاز داره

----------


## sis413

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mehdi.j


من دیگه حرفی ندارم
شما کی شنیدید اونوقت ؟ والا بچه های این فروم اندازه یه سیاستمدار اخبار  رو دنبال میکنن فک کن اینطور خبری اومده باشه و هیچکی هیچی نگه
اوون 1200 تا ماله سال 93 بوده من این و مطمئنم


عجبا یه هفته قبل شنیدم اخبار گوش دادن ربطی به سیاست مداری نداره
چرابا همه دعوا داری منم چیزیو که شنیدم گفتم_

----------


## omid94

> I am gijing


شما یه 2 هفته ای صبر کنید همه چی مشخص میشه.

----------


## omid94

> اگه کم کنن حق دارن 
> باید هر چیزی رو براساس نیاز کشور تنظیم کنن نمیشه که پزشک مازاد بگیرن این مملکت غیر از پزشک به آدم های دیگه هم نیاز داره


احسنت.

----------


## maryam23

قبلا بخاطر تاثیر معدل باید 10 درصد تو هر درسی بیشتر میزدیم الان برای جبران کاهش هزار تایی پزشکی .

----------


## Mehdi.j

دوستااااااااااااااااااااا  ن  تعهدی اصلا ربطی به وزارت بهداشت نداره این مصوبه مجلس سال 92 بود که از 94 اجرایی شد قرار هم نیست 1 سال اجرا بشه 1 سال نشه من خودم شخصا یکم نگران این موضوع بودم بعد زنگ زدم مشاور سازمان سنجش بهم گفت این قانون مجلسه و تا زمانی که تغییر نکنه پذیرش تعهدی داریم اما 30 درصد از کل پذیرش هر دانشگاهه حالا یه دانشگاه پارسال 90 نفر پرفته خوب 30 تاش میشه تعهدی امسال شاید 100 تا بگیره میشه 33 تا تعهدی
هیچ ربطی به وزارت بهداشت نداره این موضوع

----------


## omid94

> دوستااااااااااااااااااااا  ن  تعهدی اصلا ربطی به وزارت بهداشت نداره این مصوبه مجلس سال 92 بود که از 94 اجرایی شد قرار هم نیست 1 سال اجرا بشه 1 سال نشه من خودم شخصا یکم نگران این موضوع بودم بعد زنگ زدم مشاور سازمان سنجش بهم گفت این قانون مجلسه و تا زمانی که تغییر نکنه پذیرش تعهدی داریم اما 30 درصد از کل پذیرش هر دانشگاهه حالا یه دانشگاه پارسال 90 نفر پرفته خوب 30 تاش میشه تعهدی امسال شاید 100 تا بگیره میشه 33 تا تعهدی
> هیچ ربطی به وزارت بهداشت نداره این موضوع


خوب تاثیر معدل هم مصوبه مجلس بود.
قرار نبود که هر سال تعهدی بگیرن قرار شد که از سال 94 این قانون اجرا بشه اما نه هر سال.
نمیدونم شاید امسال هم تعهدی بگیرن باید منتظر موند.

----------


## mehrab98

> دوستااااااااااااااااااااا  ن  تعهدی اصلا ربطی به وزارت بهداشت نداره این مصوبه مجلس سال 92 بود که از 94 اجرایی شد قرار هم نیست 1 سال اجرا بشه 1 سال نشه من خودم شخصا یکم نگران این موضوع بودم بعد زنگ زدم مشاور سازمان سنجش بهم گفت این قانون مجلسه و تا زمانی که تغییر نکنه پذیرش تعهدی داریم اما 30 درصد از کل پذیرش هر دانشگاهه حالا یه دانشگاه پارسال 90 نفر پرفته خوب 30 تاش میشه تعهدی امسال شاید 100 تا بگیره میشه 33 تا تعهدی
> هیچ ربطی به وزارت بهداشت نداره این موضوع


کاش تهران تمام دانشگاهاش تعهدی داشتن... : /....

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> k
> نه عزیز من
> اگه توی دفترچه مثلا 4000 تا ظرفیت نوشته به این معنی نیست که 5000 تا ظرفیت است یعنی از این 4000 تا شما 1000 تاشو واسه ایثارگرا در نظر بگیر.تازه تراز آخرین فرد قبولی رو از 80  درصد به 70 رسوندن یعنی اگه مثلا سال 93 تراز آخرین فرد قبولی دانشگاه تهران 12000 بود یه ایثارگر در صورتی میتونست وارد دانشگاه تهران بشه که حداقل تراز 9600 رو کسب کرده بود در غیر اینصورت اصلا دستگاه این کد رشته رو واسش نمی خوند ولی از سال پیش این رقم شد 8400.


نه خیر چیزی که اطلاع نداری در موردش صحبت نکن پول ظرفیت شما  رو دولت میده پول ظرفیت ما رو بنیاد شهید تو دفترچه ظرفیتی هست که دولت پولشو میده

----------


## mehrab98

اقا من هرجا سرچ میکنم خبر کاهش ظرفیت مال سال 93... اگه رسمی اعلام شده یا حتی شایعس پس چرا هیچ جا نیست الا فروم ما؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## pouyasadeghi

برای اینکه بفهمی برو از یکی پزشکی قبول شده مثلا ظرفیت اون دانشگاه 20 پذیرش بوده بپرس  چندتا سر کلاسن 20 تا هستن یا 25 تا اگه بهت نگفت 25 تا

----------


## omid94

> نه خیر چیزی که اطلاع نداری در موردش صحبت نکن پول ظرفیت شما  رو دولت میده پول ظرفیت ما رو بنیاد شهید تو دفترچه ظرفیتی هست که دولت پولشو میده


برادر من اصلا من حرفی در مورد این مصوبه نزدم در مورد درست بودن یا غلط بودنش.مسلما ایثارگران عزیز ما حق بزرگی به گردن یک یک افراد جامعه دارن ما امنیت و آرامشمونو مدیون این عزیزانیم ولی اونچه بدیهیه هر ظرفیتی تو دفترچه در نظر گرفته 25 درصدش واسه ایثارگرانه و نمره هم همون طور که گفتم از 80 به 70 درصد رسیده.

----------


## pouyasadeghi

یا مثلا از سهمیه 1200 تا پارسال 700 تاش پرشد 500 بهمن شد تکمیل ظرفیت  وگرنه ادمی هست که بنظرتون سهمیه عادی سه تا رشته خوب بیاره نره  

ولی از سال مچلس میخواد باقیمانده سهمیه ایثارگران نده به عادیا اومده زیر 25 درصدم سهمیه دار کرده که این مقدار برسه به زیر 25

----------


## omid94

> یا مثلا از سهمیه 1200 تا پارسال 700 تاش پرشد 500 بهمن شد تکمیل ظرفیت  وگرنه ادمی هست که بنظرتون سهمیه عادی سه تا رشته خوب بیاره نره  
> 
> ولی از سال مچلس میخواد باقیمانده سهمیه ایثارگران نده به عادیا اومده زیر 25 درصدم سهمیه دار کرده که این مقدار برسه به زیر 25


 :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (17): 
من که متوجه نشدم چی گفتی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sara_m

منظورش اینه که قبلا کسی که با سهمیه ایثار میرفت پزشکی باید 75 درصد تراز اخرین نفر قبول شده رو میداشت(اینو منم شنیدم مطمئن نیستم) و ممکن بود بعضی صندلی هاشون خالی بمونه ینی طرفیتشون تکمیل نمیشده ینی صندلی هاشون اضافه میومده
حالا این صندلی های باقی مونده رو قبلا میدادن به بچه های عادی
الان همونم نمیدن به بچه های عادی و کسایی که سهمیه زیر 25 درصد دارن پر میکنن (چون سهمیه فقط بالای 25% قبوله)

----------


## zista

هرچی هم کم بشه اگه پای هدفت وای سی حله.. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## khaan

> بچه ها ما به اندازه کافی استرس داریم حالا این دکتر افشار چی میگه
> میگه من پرسیدم گفتن امسال 1080 نفر ظرفیت پرشکیا کم شده واقعا اینطوری باشه بخدا باید بریزیم جلو وزارت بهداشت این چه مسخره بازیه اخه 25 درصد سهمیه رو که تقدیم کردن به بچه جانبازا 30 درصد هم که دادن برای برده داری خودشون 
> تورو خدا هرکی اطلاعات دقیقی داره بگه راجب ظرفیت امسال


دکتر افشار همون نبود که میگفت مطمعن باشین تاثیر سوابق خیلی افزایش پیدا میکنه؟ 

هنوز دانشگاه ها ظرفیت ها رو به صورت دقیق به وزارت بهداشت اعلام نکردن تا وزارت بهداشت به سازمان سنجش اعلام کنه اونوقت ایشون این آمار و اعداد دقیق رو از کجا درآورده؟ 

بعضی حرفا هستن صرفا برای مظرح شدن اسم گوینده و مشهور شدنش گفته میشن باید نادیده گرفتشون.

----------


## خوبه

بچه ها من توی اینترنت دیدم که دکتر قاضی زاده هاشمی وزیر بهداشت گفته که ظرفیت امسال زیاد میشه واسه پزشکی و طرح منطقه محرومم بتدریج حذف میشه. جایی ندیدم که بگن ظرفیت کم میشه.ولی خوب باید منتظر اومدن دفترچه بود.
دکتر افشار رو هم کلا زیاد جدی نگیرید.اونم یکی مثل بقیس.

----------


## zista

دوستان شما ها کارتونو درست انجام بدین...به این چیز ها فک نکنین..

----------


## somi

سلام ببخشید من چنتا سوال داشتم

----------


## omid94

> کاش تهران تمام دانشگاهاش تعهدی داشتن... : /....


خوب اصلا یکی از ایرادایی که به این طرح وارده اینه که مثلا تو دانشگاه شیراز تعهدی با رتبه 4 رقمی میشینه کنار دست یه رتبه تک یا دو رقمی.حتی پردیسای شیراز که دارن ترمی 8 9 میلیون هم میدن کلاساشون از روزانه هاشون جداست حالا دیگه اگه تهران میخواست تعهدی داشته باشه که فاجعه بود.چون حداقل اگه پردیسا دارن پول تحصیلشونو میدن تعهدیا همونم نمیدن.

----------


## omid94

> سلام ببخشید من چنتا سوال داشتم


خو بپرس. :Yahoo (77):

----------


## sara_m

پردیسیا پول میدن اما خب تعهدیا هم تعهد میدن...
ادم اگه پولشو داشته باشه برای چی بره تعهد بده؟

----------


## omid94

> پردیسیا پول میدن اما خب تعهدیا هم تعهد میدن...
> ادم اگه پولشو داشته باشه برای چی بره تعهد بده؟


خوب آخه مساله اینجاست که تعهدیا تعهد میدن که تا 10 سال نمیتونن امتحان تخصص بدن خوب اگه بخوای یه مقدار با دقت بیشتر به این قضیه نیگا کنی کسایی که عمومی رو تموم می کنن تقریبا ترجیح میدن یه چند سالی کار کنن بعدش امتحان دستیاری بدن.ولی خوب هر جور بخوای حساب کنی خیلی جالب نیست از نظر من مثلا شاید یکی دوست داشته باشه تخصص بره کشورای دیگه بخونه ولی تعهدیا تا 20 سال همچین حقی رو ندارن.

----------


## asas

تعهدی بر اساس قانون مصوب مجلسه. .وزارت بهداشت اختیاری نداره در این امر.اگه اشتباه نکنم دکتر هاشمی پارسال مخالف تعهدی بود ولی مجبور به اجرا شد

----------


## omid94

> تعهدی بر اساس قانون مصوب مجلسه. .زارت بهداشت اختیاری نداره در این امر.اگه اشتباه نکنم دکتر هاشمی پارسال مخالف تعهدی بود ولی مجبور به اجرا شد


خوب مصوب مجلسه تا زمانی که نیازشون تامین بشه وقتی نیازی ندارن به گرفتن تعهدی واسه چی باید هر سال بگیرن؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## asas

> خوب مصوب مجلسه تا زمانی که نیازشون تامین بشه وقتی نیازی ندارن به گرفتن تعهدی واسه چی باید هر سال بگیرن؟؟؟؟؟؟


خب نیاز به مصوبه مجلس داره یا حداقل اجازه مجلس رو میخواد.

----------


## sara_m

> خوب آخه مساله اینجاست که تعهدیا تعهد میدن که تا 10 سال نمیتونن امتحان تخصص بدن خوب اگه بخوای یه مقدار با دقت بیشتر به این قضیه نیگا کنی کسایی که عمومی رو تموم می کنن تقریبا ترجیح میدن یه چند سالی کار کنن بعدش امتحان دستیاری بدن.ولی خوب هر جور بخوای حساب کنی خیلی جالب نیست از نظر من مثلا شاید یکی دوست داشته باشه تخصص بره کشورای دیگه بخونه ولی تعهدیا تا 20 سال همچین حقی رو ندارن.



من بخاطر این قسمت حرفتون "چون حداقل اگه پردیسا دارن پول تحصیلشونو میدن تعهدیا همونم نمیدن." گفتم که اگه پردیسیا هزینه میدن عوضش تعهدیا هم شرایط نسبتا سختی رو متمحل میشن که شاید هرکسی زیربارش نره...

----------


## saj8jad

جمعیت مشتاقان! پزشکی هر سال داره بیشتر میشه دلیلی نداره بخوان ظرفیت رو کم کنن  :Yahoo (4): 

به نظرم شایعه ای بیش نیست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## asas

> 


چرااااااا :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## omid94

> من بخاطر این قسمت حرفتون "چون حداقل اگه پردیسا دارن پول تحصیلشونو میدن تعهدیا همونم نمیدن." گفتم که اگه پردیسیا هزینه میدن عوضش تعهدیا هم شرایط نسبتا سختی رو متمحل میشن که شاید هرکسی زیربارش نره...


نه بیشتر منظور من این بود که این طرح برای دانشگاه ای تیپ یک چندان جالب نیست.

----------


## omid94

> چرااااااا


خوب هر قانونی متناسب با نیازه برادر گلم.

----------


## asas

> خوب هر قانونی متناسب با نیازه برادر گلم.


برادر جان تصویب و ابلاغ قانون به راحتی نیس. اینا امسال که متوجه بشن و بخوان اقدام کنن یه سالی طول میکشه

----------


## omid94

> جمعیت مشتاقان! پزشکی هر سال داره بیشتر میشه دلیلی نداره بخوان ظرفیت رو کم کنن 
> 
> به نظرم شایعه ای بیش نیست


خوب اتفاقااین فاجعس اگه بخوان متناسب با جمعیت شرکت کننده ظرفیتا رو افزایش بدن.یه بار اینو گفتم اگه این کار رو بکنن باید از همین الان لباس مشکی سیستم سلامت و درمان به کما رفته رو پوشید.
اگه با افزایش رشته های فنی مهندسی اتفاق خاصی جز به خاک سیاه نشستن فارغ التحصیلاش نیفتاد(چون صنعت و تولید ما عملا صفره) ولی در سیستم بهداشتی و درمانی شاهد فاجعه بارترین اتفاقات خواهیم بود.
سخت شدن کنکور و کاهش ظرفیت وسیله ایه برای خوابوندن این تب.

----------


## omid94

راه اندازی رشته فیزیوتراپی در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی یزد.

----------


## amin firoozniya

بچه ها من نفهميدم آخر اگه پذيرش كشوري بشه زمين هم تاثير گذار خواهد بود؟

----------


## saj8jad

> خوب اتفاقااین فاجعس اگه بخوان متناسب با جمعیت شرکت کننده ظرفیتا رو افزایش بدن.یه بار اینو گفتم اگه این کار رو بکنن باید از همین الان لباس مشکی سیستم سلامت و درمان به کما رفته رو پوشید.
> اگه با افزایش رشته های فنی مهندسی اتفاق خاصی جز به خاک سیاه نشستن فارغ التحصیلاش نیفتاد(چون صنعت و تولید ما عملا صفره) ولی در سیستم بهداشتی و درمانی شاهد فاجعه بارترین اتفاقات خواهیم بود.
> سخت شدن کنکور و کاهش ظرفیت وسیله ایه برای خوابوندن این تب.


نه عزیز برادر منظورم اونطور افزایش ظرفیتی نبود مثل رشته ریاضی که همین امسال بیش از 400 هزار تا ظرفیت داره ولی 160 هزار تا متقاضی داره خخخ  :Yahoo (4): 

به هر حال امیدوارم هر اتفاقی رخ میده به سود بچه ها باشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> بچه ها من نفهميدم آخر اگه پذيرش كشوري بشه زمين هم تاثير گذار خواهد بود؟


زمین مگر ضریبش صفر نیست تو زیرگروه 1 ؟

الان پذیرش کشوریه یا که ... ؟

توضیح پلیز  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## omid94

> زمین مگر ضریبش صفر نیست تو زیرگروه 1 ؟
> 
> الان پذیرش کشوریه یا که ... ؟
> 
> توضیح پلیز


زمین فقط تو زیر گروه دو تاثیر داره چه ربطی به پذیرش کشوری و لشکری و بومی و این جور حرفا داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Alfredo

> برای اینکه بفهمی برو از یکی پزشکی قبول شده مثلا ظرفیت اون دانشگاه 20 پذیرش بوده بپرس  چندتا سر کلاسن 20 تا هستن یا 25 تا اگه بهت نگفت 25 تا


دوست عزیز ما بارها در این مورد بحث کردیم با دلایل معتبر ولی هرکسی که از این قانون استفاده میکنه میاد دوباره با یه حالت حق ب جانب شروع میکنه توضیح دادن..این پستیه ک قبلا دادم و براتون کپی میکنم
ببینین وجود سهمیه ای جدا برای ایثارگران عین بی عدالتی در حق کسانیه که واقعا از نظر علم برتر از اون ها هستن.چرا کسی که درصد هاش به 20 هم نمیرسه باید سر کلاس پزشکی دولتی باشه؟ کسی هست تو کلاس ما که درصد هاش همه بین 20 تا 30 هستش و ایشون داره پزشکی می خونه و قراره دکتر این مملکت بشه.درصد زیست ایشون هست 5درصد. من به شخصه خودم کارنامه ایشون رو دیدم.میگین یه کلاس یه ظرفیت داره و اونها بیشتر و مازاد اون ظرفیت هستن.یعنی مثلا یک ظرفیتی داره و این ها اضافه بر مازاد هستن و بنیاد شهید می خره براشون.اولا بنیاد شهید و ایثارگر موظف هستش شهریه دوره های شهریه پرداز رو بده نه دوره های دیگه و خریدی در کنار نیست این رو ببینین

ماده 66 بنیاد موظف است نسبت به تأمین و پرداخت صد درصد (% 100 ) هزینه شهریه کلیه دانشجویان شاهد (همسر و فرزندان شهدا)،جانباران بیست و پنج درصد (% 25 ) و بالاتر و همسر و فرزندان آنها و آزادگان و همسر و فرزندان آنان را که در مؤسسات آموزش عالیغیرانتفاعی غیردولتی، پیام نور، شبانه دولتی، دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی و هر مؤسسه و دانشگاه آموزش عالی شهریه بگیر مورد تأیید وزارت علوم،
تحقیقات و فناوري و وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی مشغول تحصیل می باشند، اقدام نماید.


دوما اینکه عملا باید کل ظرفیت و توانایی پذیرش دانشجوی یک کلاس برای دانشجویی باشه که تونسته باشه تو رقابت علمی برتر باشه و بودن همچین دانشجویانی سر کلاس ظلمه...سوما..قانون جامع حمایتی از ایثارگران وزارت بهداشت درمان و اموزش پزشکی و وزارت علوم رو اجبار کرده که از میان سهمیه خودش به این ها اختصاص بده.حال بماند که برای هییت علمی و اینها هم باز سهمیه دارن.اینجا رو ببینین

ماده 70 وزارتخانه هاي علوم، تحقیقات و فناوري و بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی و کلیه دانشگاههاي دولتی و غیردولتی و دستگاههاياجرائی مشمول ماده ( 2) این قانون موظفند در اعطاي سهمیه هاي ورود به دانشگاهها و مؤسسات آموزش عالی، بورسهاي تحصیلی داخل و
خارج از کشور، فرصتهاي مطالعاتی و دوره هاي دکتراي تخصصی بیست درصد (% 20 ) از سهمیه را به همسر و فرزندان شاهد، جانبازان،آزادگان و همسر و فرزندان آزادگان و همسر و فرزندان جانبازان بالاي بیست و پنج درصد (% 25 ) اختصاص دهند.
تبصره کسب حداقل هفتاد درصد (% 70 ) حد نصاب شرایط علمی و امتیاز پذیرفته شدگان براي رشته ها و مقاطع تحصیلی الزامی می باشد.
این میزان درخصوص رشته هاي پزشکی هشتاد درصد (% 80 ) حدنصاب شرایط علمی می باشد.


که الان رسیده به 25%
اولا باز هم میگم این سهمیه 25 درصد ظرفبت کل یک رشتست یعنی اینجوری نیست که دانشگاه تهران 100 نفر بگیره و با اون ها بشه 125 نفر..بلکه از اون 100 نفر 25 نفر به ایثارگران اختصاص داده میشه
ولی نکته اصلی اینه..وقتی یک کلاس درس با تمام سهمیه هاش می تونه اینقدر یک مقدار دانشجو بگیره چرا نباید این ها رو به حق از نخبه های علمی کشور بگیره؟چرا باید کسی بره تو این رشته که عملا حتی روش نمیشه کارنامشو بزاره؟ وقتی یک کلاس درس n نفر ظرفبت داره تمام اون ظرفیت باید مال کسی باشه که بنیه علمی اون رو داشته باشه.شما بگو ظرفیت اینقدره حالا اضافه دارن میگیرن..وقتی اضافه میگیرن یعنی اون کلاس تونایی بیششتر گرفتن داشته پس باید از کسانی باشه که بنیش رو داشتن

----------


## saj8jad

> زمین فقط تو زیر گروه دو تاثیر داره چه ربطی به پذیرش کشوری و لشکری و بومی و این جور حرفا داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


دوستمون گفت ؛ اگر پذیرش کشوری بشه زمین هم تاثیر داره یا نه  

بنده هم در همین رابطه سوال کردم بزرگوار

----------


## omid94

> دوستمون گفت ؛ اگر پذیرش کشوری بشه زمین هم تاثیر داره یا نه  
> 
> بنده هم در همین رابطه سوال کردم بزرگوار


بله منم توهینی نکردم فقط به صورت استفهام انکاری خواستم بیان کنم که زمین فقط در زیر گروه 2 تاثیر داره ولا غیر سوای پذیرش کشوری یا بومی.

----------


## Alfredo

وقتی گزینش کشوری میشه یعنی بومی گزینی توش لغو میشه..از طرفی ظرفیت اون کد رشته ب میزان شرکت کننده های هر منطقه تقسیم میشه..براب مثال اگه کد رشته اب ظرفیت 50 نفره داره 20 تا برای منطقه 2 میشه  17 تا برای 1 و 13 تا برای 3
ربطی هم ب زمین نداره.زمین تو زیرگروه 2 هستش فقط

----------


## After4Ever

دوستان هیچ منبع موثقی برای کاهش ظرفیت پزشکی نیست!
بلکه احتمال افزایشم هست چون وزیر بهداشت در یکی از دانشگاه ها از پزشکی پرددیس و تعهدی تمجید کرد!

----------


## rezagmi

> بچه ها ما به اندازه کافی استرس داریم حالا این دکتر افشار چی میگه
> میگه من پرسیدم گفتن امسال 1080 نفر ظرفیت پرشکیا کم شده واقعا اینطوری باشه بخدا باید بریزیم جلو وزارت بهداشت این چه مسخره بازیه اخه 25 درصد سهمیه رو که تقدیم کردن به بچه جانبازا 30 درصد هم که دادن برای برده داری خودشون 
> تورو خدا هرکی اطلاعات دقیقی داره بگه راجب ظرفیت امسال


جذب متناسب نیاز هست چه کم باشه چه زیاد و الا رشته اشباع میشه تا چند سال پیش تا 3000 و خورده ای منطقه دو پزرشکی سراسری میگرفت سالهای اخیر نهایتا 2000 گرفته

----------


## Navid2016

> جذب متناسب نیاز هست چه کم باشه چه زیاد و الا رشته اشباع میشه تا چند سال پیش تا 3000 و خورده ای منطقه دو پزرشکی سراسری میگرفت سالهای اخیر نهایتا 2000 گرفته


*خیر دوست عزیز چه نیازی؟ بسیاری از مناطق کشور پزشک ندارن و حتی بسیاری از شهر های مرکز استانها متخصص در رشته هایی ندارن و میانگین پزشک به ازای هر نفر تو ایران جزو آخرین کشورهاست. بحث ایجاد انحصار وکسب درآمدهای کلان هست. وقتی تقاضا بسیار بیشتر از عرضه باشه عرضه کننده هر قیمتی که تعیین میکنه تقاضا کننده ناچاره بپذیره . وقتی هر پزشک متخصص تو دو ساعت 40 مریض ویزیت میکنه و تو یه روز اندازه یه ماه بقیه شغلا درآمد کسب میکنه چرا بیان ظرفیت بدن؟!!*

----------


## dorsa20

والا این داداشمون :Yahoo (4):  حسین توکلی میگفت عین پارساله ظرفیتا

----------


## Alfredo

> *خیر دوست عزیز چه نیازی؟ بسیاری از مناطق کشور پزشک ندارن و حتی بسیاری از شهر های مرکز استانها متخصص در رشته هایی ندارن و میانگین پزشک به ازای هر نفر تو ایران جزو آخرین کشورهاست. بحث ایجاد انحصار وکسب درآمدهای کلان هست. وقتی تقاضا بسیار بیشتر از عرضه باشه عرضه کننده هر قیمتی که تعیین میکنه تقاضا کننده ناچاره بپذیره . وقتی هر پزشک متخصص تو دو ساعت 40 مریض ویزیت میکنه و تو یه روز اندازه یه ماه بقیه شغلا درآمد کسب میکنه چرا بیان ظرفیت بدن؟!!*


مناطقی ک پزشک ندارن بابد ظرفیت و شرایط داشتن پزشک یا متخصص رو ایجاد کنن..یه پزشک نمیتونه بره تو جایی که هیچ دستگاهیی نداره و پشت یه میز بشینه و درمان کنه..باید امکانات..شرایط حداقلی وجود داشته باشه..و زمانی ک نباشه اضافه شدن ظرفیت تیصه زدن به ریشه ی پزشکی هستش.هر تخت بیمارستانی بسیار هزینه داره..هر اتاق..هر دستگاه..و حتی تربیت خود دانشجوی پزشکی بسیار پرخرجه..از طرفی بعد از فراغت هم باز پرخرجه...تعداد پزشک ها به حدی زیاد شده که وزارت بهداشت در حال حذف کردن طرح نیروی انسانی هستش.لطفا بدون اطلاع و صرفا از روی نیاز به قبولی سعی کنین نظری ندید..ممنون

----------


## Zealous

> جمعیت مشتاقان! پزشکی هر سال داره بیشتر میشه دلیلی نداره بخوان ظرفیت رو کم کنن 
> 
> به نظرم شایعه ای بیش نیست


شما چطور این حرف رو میزنید در صورتی که با نگاه به کارنامه های منتشره از طرف قلمچی میبینید که کنکور 93 با رتبه 6500 منطقه دو پزشکی پردیس قبول شده ولی سال 94 با 5500 پزشکی پردیس قبول نشده.رو چه حسابی میگید افزایش داشته هر سال بدتر شده من کاملا کارنامه ها رو بررسی کردم.

----------


## rezagmi

> *خیر دوست عزیز چه نیازی؟ بسیاری از مناطق کشور پزشک ندارن و حتی بسیاری از شهر های مرکز استانها متخصص در رشته هایی ندارن و میانگین پزشک به ازای هر نفر تو ایران جزو آخرین کشورهاست. بحث ایجاد انحصار وکسب درآمدهای کلان هست. وقتی تقاضا بسیار بیشتر از عرضه باشه عرضه کننده هر قیمتی که تعیین میکنه تقاضا کننده ناچاره بپذیره . وقتی هر پزشک متخصص تو دو ساعت 40 مریض ویزیت میکنه و تو یه روز اندازه یه ماه بقیه شغلا درآمد کسب میکنه چرا بیان ظرفیت بدن؟!!*


مراکز درمانی آموزشی تا ی حد میتونن دانشجو بگیرن
درسته  کمبود هست ولی نمیشه به یک باره جبرانش کرد
فارغ التحصیلان محترم هم هر تعداد زیاد هم باشن حاضر نیستن خیلی از این مناطق که فرمودید برن

----------


## After4Ever

> شما چطور این حرف رو میزنید در صورتی که با نگاه به کارنامه های منتشره از طرف قلمچی میبینید که کنکور 93 با رتبه 6500 منطقه دو پزشکی پردیس قبول شده ولی سال 94 با 5500 پزشکی پردیس قبول نشده.رو چه حسابی میگید افزایش داشته هر سال بدتر شده من کاملا کارنامه ها رو بررسی کردم.


سال 94 ظرفیتا بیشتر شد دلیل کاهش رتبه پردیس هم   دلیلش دیدگاه مردم به رشته ی پزشکیه
یک زمانی با 10000 منطقه پردیس شهید بهشتی قبول میشدن ولی الان ملت هر طوری شده می خوان پزشکی بخونند خونواده ها از نون شب حاضرن بگذرن تا بچشون مدرک پزشکی بگیره

----------


## rezagmi

از ی حد کمتر نمیکنن در نهایت
فقط از سراسری کم میکنن به پردیس اضافه میکنن
امسال آزاد هم احتمالا سهیمه اصلی رو کم کنه ظرفیت مازاد رو بیشتر کنه

----------


## saj8jad

> شما چطور این حرف رو میزنید در صورتی که با نگاه به کارنامه های منتشره از طرف قلمچی میبینید که کنکور 93 با رتبه 6500 منطقه دو پزشکی پردیس قبول شده ولی سال 94 با 5500 پزشکی پردیس قبول نشده.رو چه حسابی میگید افزایش داشته هر سال بدتر شده من کاملا کارنامه ها رو بررسی کردم.


حرف شما صحیح خواهر
من منظورم اینه که با این کاهش ظرفیت ها دیگه دلیلی نداره خب باز بخوان ظرفیت ها رو بیشتر کاهش بدن با توجه به اینکه تعداد متقاضیان کنکور تجربی خصوصا رشته پزشکی بیشتر هم شده نسبت به سال های قبل  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Alfredo

> حرف شما صحیح خواهر
> من منظورم اینه که با این کاهش ظرفیت ها دیگه دلیلی نداره خب باز بخوان ظرفیت ها رو بیشتر کاهش بدن با توجه به اینکه تعداد متقاضیان کنکور تجربی خصوصا رشته پزشکی بیشتر هم شده نسبت به سال های قبل


نمیان با توجه به تعداد شرکت کننده ها بسنجن..میان با توجه به نیاز کشور و شرایط وزارت برای توانایی تربیت پزشک می سنجن و ظرفیت میدن..همینی ک الان هم هست زیاده

----------


## After4Ever

> نمیان با توجه به تعداد شرکت کننده ها بسنجن..میان با توجه به نیاز کشور و شرایط وزارت برای توانایی تربیت پزشک می سنجن و ظرفیت میدن..همینی ک الان هم هست زیاده



اگر در همه ی رشته ها این روند رو پیش می گرفتن داوطلب رشته ی تجربی از ریاضی هم کمتر می شد

نمی دونم چرا نظام اسلامی انحصار طلبیش فقط در حیطه ی سلامت و نظامیه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## m.a_935267

بچه ها ظرفیتا کم باشه بهتره تا زیاد بشه

اگه امسال قبول نشی میشه یه سال دیگه کنکور داد و قبول شد

ولی اگه ظرفیت زیاد بشه و نشه هیچ جا مطب زد که کل عمرت تباه شده
به نظرم سیاست وزارت بهداشت درسته باید با توجه به نیاز بگیرین

----------


## dorsa20

ینی هر سال که کنکور برگزار میشه یکی دو هفته بعدش همه جا ازین حرفا هست....عین پارساله جو ندید....

----------


## Navid2016

> مناطقی ک پزشک ندارن بابد ظرفیت و شرایط داشتن پزشک یا متخصص رو ایجاد کنن..یه پزشک نمیتونه بره تو جایی که هیچ دستگاهیی نداره و پشت یه میز بشینه و درمان کنه..باید امکانات..شرایط حداقلی وجود داشته باشه..و زمانی ک نباشه اضافه شدن ظرفیت تیصه زدن به ریشه ی پزشکی هستش.هر تخت بیمارستانی بسیار هزینه داره..هر اتاق..هر دستگاه..و حتی تربیت خود دانشجوی پزشکی بسیار پرخرجه..از طرفی بعد از فراغت هم باز پرخرجه...تعداد پزشک ها به حدی زیاد شده که وزارت بهداشت در حال حذف کردن طرح نیروی انسانی هستش.لطفا بدون اطلاع و صرفا از روی نیاز به قبولی سعی کنین نظری ندید..ممنون


دوست عزیز من نیازی به قبولی ندارم رشته تجربی هم نبودم . بر هیچکس انحصار طلبی وزارت بهداشت و سازمان نظام پزشکی علی الخصوص در دوره رزیدنتی پوشیده نیست .

----------


## Baloot

یک مافیا بازی تو این مملکت راه افتاده که هزار تا فیلم گنگستری هم جلوش لنگ میندازه! اخه عوضیا وقتی اینهمه کمبود بزشک هست وقتی جمعیت رو به بیری میره چرا ظرفیتارو کم میکنید وزارت بهداشت داره کارانه 200 300 ملیونی برا یه عده خاص بده بعد بودجه نداره!!!

----------


## After4Ever

وضعیت اختلاف طبقاتی در این مملکتی بیداد می کنه 
حقوق یک پزشک چند برابر یک مهندس یا کارمنده
نمی دونم کودوم حزب این تدبیر رو داشته بعد 35 سال انقلاب به وضع رسیدیم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Baloot

> مناطقی ک پزشک ندارن بابد ظرفیت و شرایط داشتن پزشک یا متخصص رو ایجاد کنن..یه پزشک نمیتونه بره تو جایی که هیچ دستگاهیی نداره و پشت یه میز بشینه و درمان کنه..باید امکانات..شرایط حداقلی وجود داشته باشه..و زمانی ک نباشه اضافه شدن ظرفیت تیصه زدن به ریشه ی پزشکی هستش.هر تخت بیمارستانی بسیار هزینه داره..هر اتاق..هر دستگاه..و حتی تربیت خود دانشجوی پزشکی بسیار پرخرجه..از طرفی بعد از فراغت هم باز پرخرجه...تعداد پزشک ها به حدی زیاد شده که وزارت بهداشت در حال حذف کردن طرح نیروی انسانی هستش.لطفا بدون اطلاع و صرفا از روی نیاز به قبولی سعی کنین نظری ندید..ممنون


ازین قله بیا بایینتر والا غروری که این نیمچه دکترا دارن چارلز داروین و انیشتن هم نداشتن!در ضمن یه جیزی بگو که با عقل جور دربیاد تعداد بزشکا زیاده!!!نمردیم از این گل وازه ها هم شنیدیم!

----------


## Baloot

> وضعیت اختلاف طبقاتی در این مملکتی بیداد می کنه 
> حقوق یک پزشک چند برابر یک مهندس یا کارمنده
> نمی دونم کودوم حزب این تدبیر رو داشته بعد 35 سال انقلاب به وضع رسیدیم


بدبخت مدال المبیاد جهانی داره بعد تو شریف 7 تومن میگیره این جا 4 ساعت تو بیمارستان میاد بعد 200 تومن میگیره حداقل  سواد لازم رو هم نداره طلب کار هم هست! در ضمن خودم هم به زودی به جرگه این دکترا وارد میشم اما ظلم هم حدی داره.

----------


## mehdi.m

> بچه ها ما به اندازه کافی استرس داریم حالا این دکتر افشار چی میگه
> میگه من پرسیدم گفتن امسال 1080 نفر ظرفیت پرشکیا کم شده واقعا اینطوری باشه بخدا باید بریزیم جلو وزارت بهداشت این چه مسخره بازیه اخه 25 درصد سهمیه رو که تقدیم کردن به بچه جانبازا 30 درصد هم که دادن برای برده داری خودشون 
> تورو خدا هرکی اطلاعات دقیقی داره بگه راجب ظرفیت امسال


دکتر کجا گفتن ظرفیت ها کم شده؟؟؟

----------


## Zealous

> دکتر کجا گفتن ظرفیت ها کم شده؟؟؟


ببینید ماجرا از یک پیامک شروع شد که برای من هم اومد و نیمچه سکته کردم .از طرف گروه مشاوران تحصیلی آقای علیرضا شفیعی (که من هر کاری کردم پیامکاش قطع نمیشه) داشت تبلیغ گروه مشاوران انتخاب رشته موسسشون رو میکرد الان گوشیم جلوم هست عین جملشون رو مینویسم:
دکتر ابراهیم خدایی رئیس سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور:ظرفیت رشته های پزشکی،دندان پزشکی و داروسازی هزار نفر کاهش پیدا میکند.

----------


## omid94

> بدبخت مدال المبیاد جهانی داره بعد تو شریف 7 تومن میگیره این جا 4 ساعت تو بیمارستان میاد بعد 200 تومن میگیره حداقل  سواد لازم رو هم نداره طلب کار هم هست! در ضمن خودم هم به زودی به جرگه این دکترا وارد میشم اما ظلم هم حدی داره.


خوب برادر من وقتی اومدی وارد این جرگه شدی حساب کار دستت میاد وقتی اومدی دیدی با چه سختی و مشقتی پزشک میشی دیگه از این حرفا نمیزنی.وقتی اومدی و کسری خوابای ترم یک و شبای امتحانش هنوزم می بینی  تو ترم دو هم جبران نشده فکر نمی کنی ظللمه در حقشون تازه سوای فیلتری که ازش یعنی کنکور رسیدن بهش که خودت بهتر در جریانی.

----------


## Baloot

> خوب برادر من وقتی اومدی وارد این جرگه شدی حساب کار دستت میاد وقتی اومدی دیدی با چه سختی و مشقتی پزشک میشی دیگه از این حرفا نمیزنی.وقتی اومدی و کسری خوابای ترم یک و شبای امتحانش هنوزم می بینی  تو ترم دو هم جبران نشده فکر نمی کنی ظللمه در حقشون تازه سوای فیلتری که ازش یعنی کنکور رسیدن بهش که خودت بهتر در جریانی.


بحث سر اینکه چقدر درامد داره یا نه نیست بحث سر انحصار و مافیا بازی یه عده است که دنبال منافع و حروم بازی خودشونن. شما یا ما هم کسی اسلحه اش رو نزاشته بشت گردنمون خودمون با اطلاع میریم کسی هم مجبورمون نکرده در نهایت این کارا نتجیه درستی نداره.

----------


## omid94

> یک مافیا بازی تو این مملکت راه افتاده که هزار تا فیلم گنگستری هم جلوش لنگ میندازه! اخه عوضیا وقتی اینهمه کمبود بزشک هست وقتی جمعیت رو به بیری میره چرا ظرفیتارو کم میکنید وزارت بهداشت داره کارانه 200 300 ملیونی برا یه عده خاص بده بعد بودجه نداره!!!


خوب آخه عزیز من بقالی نیست که بگن به این خیابون 4 تا بقالی بدین به اون یکی 10 تا.
پتانسیلش نیست ظرفیتش نیست نیروی انسانی برای آموزش و تربیت ندارن.
شما هدفت از پزشکی اینه که صرفا یه مدرک بهت بدن یا واقعا آموزش بینی و کار یاد بگیری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شما برو سر کلاسای رشته های فنی مهندسی ببین تو هر کلاسش 700 نفر نشسته البته الان دیگه کمتر شده چون کسی استقبال نمی کنه ولی اگه ظرفیتای رشته های فنی رو نیگاه کنی تا 400 نفرم نوشته.خوب به نظرت اینا چیزی یاد می گیرن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگه یاد نگرفتن خیلی فرقی هم به حالشون نمی کنه چون انقدر تو دستگاه ا و ارگان ها و شرکت ها خطاهای انسانی هست که اصلا مجال بحثش نیست ولی ماس مالیش می کنن و خاک میدن روش میره نهایتش اینه که به اقتصاد و تولید نداشته کشور لطمه وارد می کنن ولی اگه همین اتفاق تو آموزش پزشکی بیفته فکر می کنی نتیجش چی میشه؟؟

----------


## omid94

این مافیا که شما میگی همه جا هست حالا یه درصدیشونم شاید تو وزارت بهداشت.
ما پزشکای محترمی داریم که برای نجات جون هم وطنشون هم نوعشون از جونشون مایه میذارن اصلا درست نیست که به همه پزشکا با این دید نیگاه کنید.

----------


## Baloot

> خوب آخه عزیز من بقالی نیست که بگن به این خیابون 4 تا بقالی بدین به اون یکی 10 تا.
> پتانسیلش نیست ظرفیتش نیست نیروی انسانی برای آموزش و تربیت ندارن.
> شما هدفت از پزشکی اینه که صرفا یه مدرک بهت بدن یا واقعا آموزش بینی و کار یاد بگیری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> شما برو سر کلاسای رشته های فنی مهندسی ببین تو هر کلاسش 700 نفر نشسته البته الان دیگه کمتر شده چون کسی استقبال نمی کنه ولی اگه ظرفیتای رشته های فنی رو نیگاه کنی تا 400 نفرم نوشته.خوب به نظرت اینا چیزی یاد می گیرن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اگه یاد نگرفتن خیلی فرقی هم به حالشون نمی کنه چون انقدر تو دستگاه ا و ارگان ها و شرکت ها خطاهای انسانی هست که اصلا مجال بحثش نیست ولی ماس مالیش می کنن و خاک میدن روش میره نهایتش اینه که به اقتصاد و تولید نداشته کشور لطمه وارد می کنن ولی اگه همین اتفاق تو آموزش پزشکی بیفته فکر می کنی نتیجش چی میشه؟؟


ببین حرف درستی زدی سر رشته ی حقوق چه بلایی اومده هر کی از ننش قهر میخونه میره دانشگاه ازاد میشه حقوقدان!ناراحتم هست از اینکه کانون وکلا ظرفیتش کمه ولی قصاص با س هنوز مینوسه یا هنوز فرق قانون مدنی و کیفری رو نمیدونه ! اینو گفتم چون در جریانش بودم  البته هنوزم شاید 10 درصد مهندسی واقعا ادمای باسواد و لایقی هستن اما خب نمیشه اینو به بزشکی هم تعمیم داد الان ظرفیت تجربی 1.5 برابر 4 تا رشته ی دیگس میدونی یعنی چی از طرفی همشون هم به عشق بزشکی میان یعنی تعداد دانش اموزان زیاد با رقابت بیشتر وسطح علمی بالاتر و ظرفیت هایی که کمه و نمیتونن خیلیاشون اون رشته ای که میخان رو بهش برسن در اثر ناعدالتی و انحصار طلبی یه عده جامعه به جای 10 هزار بزشک لایق 5 هزار نفر تربیت میکنه دودش هم به چشم نظام سلامت!!!مملکت میره.

----------


## Navid2016

> خوب برادر من وقتی اومدی وارد این جرگه شدی حساب کار دستت میاد وقتی اومدی دیدی با چه سختی و مشقتی پزشک میشی دیگه از این حرفا نمیزنی.وقتی اومدی و کسری خوابای ترم یک و شبای امتحانش هنوزم می بینی  تو ترم دو هم جبران نشده فکر نمی کنی ظللمه در حقشون تازه سوای فیلتری که ازش یعنی کنکور رسیدن بهش که خودت بهتر در جریانی.


*جالبه به وزارتخانه محترم پزشکان اعتراض میکنن به خاطر حقوقای نجومی میگن زحمت و مشقت کشیدن و از شیر مادر حلال تره ولی سوال اینه که تو جامعه فقط پزشکان زحمت میکشن؟!!! اون کارگری که تو چند متر زیرزمین تو معدن کار میکنه اون بنایی که روی داربست تو برج بنایی میکنه یا اون مهندس ناظری که باید ده ها طبقه ساختمونو از نردبون بره بالا بیاد پایین و هر لحظه امکان حادثه منجر به فوت براشون هست اینا زحمت نمیکشن؟!!!اینا نباید بهشون کارانه بدن؟!!
مطمئن باشید با ادامه چنین وضعیت و اختلاف طبقاتی  جامعه پزشکی در سالهای آینده تبدیل به قشر منفوری خواهد شد که از جان مردم تجارت میکنند که الان دقیقا تو همین مسیر در حال حرکته.
شمابه بازخوردای مردم تو انواع سایتا و شبکه های اجتماعی رو ببینید . همچنین عکس العمل مردم به طنز در حاشیه مهران مدیری همه چی دستتون میاد!*

----------


## Baloot

> این مافیا که شما میگی همه جا هست حالا یه درصدیشونم شاید تو وزارت بهداشت.
> ما پزشکای محترمی داریم که برای نجات جون هم وطنشون هم نوعشون از جونشون مایه میذارن اصلا درست نیست که به همه پزشکا با این دید نیگاه کنید.


یه عده هم اینجورین اما من الان جو عمومی جامعه خیلی بر ضد بزشکاس . برو تو یکی از این سایتا امکان نداره مطلبی بر علیه بزشکا باشه زیرش هم کمتر از 50 تا نظر نباشه حتی رفتم دیدم گفتن خیلیاشون دلیل احتمالی رای نیاوردن روحانی تو 96 حقوق بزشکا و مدیران هست!!! این نظرات هم از هوا نمیاد ذهنیت و بیش زمینه ی ذهنی بیشتر مردم الان ایرانه.

----------


## omid94

> *جالبه به وزارتخانه محترم پزشکان اعتراض میکنن به خاطر حقوقای نجومی میگن زحمت و مشقت کشیدن و از شیر مادر حلال تره ولی سوال اینه که تو جامعه فقط پزشکان زحمت میکشن؟!!! اون کارگری که تو چند متر زیرزمین تو معدن کار میکنه اون بنایی که روی داربست تو برج بنایی میکنه یا اون مهندس ناظری که باید ده ها طبقه ساختمونو از نردبون بره بالا بیاد پایین و هر لحظه امکان حادثه منجر به فوت براشون هست اینا زحمت نمیکشن؟!!!اینا نباید بهشون کارانه بدن؟!!
> مطمئن باشید با ادامه چنین وضعیت و اختلاف طبقاتی  جامعه پزشکی در سالهای آینده تبدیل به قشر منفوری خواهد شد که از جان مردم تجارت میکنند که الان دقیقا تو همین مسیر در حال حرکته.
> شمابه بازخوردای مردم تو انواع سایتا و شبکه های اجتماعی رو ببینید . همچنین عکس العمل مردم به طنز در حاشیه مهران مدیری همه چی دستتون میاد!*


خوب شما فکر می کنید اگه این برخوردها با یه پزشک بشه تبعات خوبی خواهد داشت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مهمترین فاکتور هر جامعه ای برای پیشرفت در هر زمینه ای سلامت اون جامعه چه از بعد جسمی وچه از بعد روحی و روانیه.
اگه این برخوردها با پزشک بشه پزشک کارشو خوب انجام نمیده مثل رفتاری که با معلم و مهندس میشه و عکس العملی که اینها دارن.
یه پزشک خدا وکیلی خیلی نمی گیره بلکه معلم و مهندس عملا چیزی بهشون نمیدن.آیا این تقصیر پزشکه که به معلم و مهندس ظلم میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Baloot

> خوب شما فکر می کنید اگه این برخوردها با یه پزشک بشه تبعات خوبی خواهد داشت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مهمترین فاکتور هر جامعه ای برای پیشرفت در هر زمینه ای سلامت اون جامعه چه از بعد جسمی وچه از بعد روحی و روانیه.
> اگه این برخوردها با پزشک بشه پزشک کارشو خوب انجام نمیده مثل رفتاری که با معلم و مهندس میشه و عکس العملی که اینها دارن.
> یه پزشک خدا وکیلی خیلی نمی گیره بلکه معلم و مهندس عملا چیزی بهشون نمیدن.آیا این تقصیر پزشکه که به معلم و مهندس ظلم میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟


مثلا میخوان چیکار کنن کودتا کنن یا برن خارج 20 سال منتظر بمونن مجوز مطب خصوصی بهشون بدن! اسفبار تر از همه بحث زیرمیزیه اومدن به یه عده دزد گفتن چقدر میدزدید افرین 200 ملیون 300 ملیون خب شما ندزدید ما اینو بهتون به عنوان حقوق میدیم البته منظورم با همه نیست با اون دزدایی که با درد مردم تجارت میکنن!

----------


## omid94

> مثلا میخوان چیکار کنن کودتا کنن یا برن خارج 20 سال منتظر بمونن مجوز مطب خصوصی بهشون بدن! اسفبار تر از همه بحث زیرمیزیه اومدن به یه عده دزد گفتن چقدر میدزدید افرین 200 ملیون 300 ملیون خب شما ندزدید ما اینو بهتون به عنوان حقوق میدیم البته منظورم با همه نیست با اون دزدایی که با درد مردم تجارت میکنن!


شما قراره پزشک بشید؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگه قراره بشید نزنید این حرفا رو چون در آینده پشیمون میشید از دیدگاهتون حالا اگه یکی دیگه که نمی خواست بیاد تو این حیطه این حرفا رو میزد آدم دردش نمی گرفت.
چون دوست دشمن است شکایت کجا بریم. :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Baloot

> شما قراره پزشک بشید؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اگه قراره بشید نزنید این حرفا رو چون در آینده پشیمون میشید از دیدگاهتون حالا اگه یکی دیگه که نمی خواست بیاد تو این حیطه این حرفا رو میزد آدم دردش نمی گرفت.
> چون دوست دشمن است شکایت کجا بریم.


بله . ببین یه عده شاید 10 درصد زدن دارن ابروی یه عده رو میبرن هرکاری هم بکنن فورا تیتر میشه باور کن2 3 سال بیش اصلا اینجوری نبود اما این رفتارا در نهایت به ضرر اکثریت بزشکای درست و کاربلدی هست که الان دارن با بقیه مقایسه میشن الان شاید خیلی ملموس نباشه اما 4 5 سال دیگه با همین فرمون بره جلو معلوم نیست چی بیش بیاد.دوست عزیز!

----------


## somi

ببخشید این طرح بعد از کارشناسی رشته های پرستاری اتاق عمل اینا چجوریه؟چن ساله؟

----------


## omid94

> ببخشید این طرح بعد از کارشناسی رشته های پرستاری اتاق عمل اینا چجوریه؟چن ساله؟


میری بیمارستان و کار می کنی.
فکر کنم دو ساله.

----------


## somi

واسه کسایک سربازی نرفتنم 2ساله؟

----------


## omid94

> واسه کسایک سربازی نرفتنم 2ساله؟


فرقی نمی کنه کلا دو ساله.

----------


## rezagmi

> *جالبه به وزارتخانه محترم پزشکان اعتراض میکنن به خاطر حقوقای نجومی میگن زحمت و مشقت کشیدن و از شیر مادر حلال تره ولی سوال اینه که تو جامعه فقط پزشکان زحمت میکشن؟!!! اون کارگری که تو چند متر زیرزمین تو معدن کار میکنه اون بنایی که روی داربست تو برج بنایی میکنه یا اون مهندس ناظری که باید ده ها طبقه ساختمونو از نردبون بره بالا بیاد پایین و هر لحظه امکان حادثه منجر به فوت براشون هست اینا زحمت نمیکشن؟!!!اینا نباید بهشون کارانه بدن؟!!
> مطمئن باشید با ادامه چنین وضعیت و اختلاف طبقاتی  جامعه پزشکی در سالهای آینده تبدیل به قشر منفوری خواهد شد که از جان مردم تجارت میکنند که الان دقیقا تو همین مسیر در حال حرکته.
> شمابه بازخوردای مردم تو انواع سایتا و شبکه های اجتماعی رو ببینید . همچنین عکس العمل مردم به طنز در حاشیه مهران مدیری همه چی دستتون میاد!*


نظر 4 5 تا علاف که ریختن تو فضای مجازی و دانسته یا ندانسته دارن شر و ور میبافن ملاک عمل نیست
همین منفور که میفرمایید از کنکور معلومه چقدر از خانواده های ایرانی ارزو دارن فرزندانشون رو تو همین لباس ببینن
در حاشیه رو در حد ی طنز دوست داشتم صرفا برا این که ملت رو میخندوند اما این که بخواد استناد بشه نه،کاملا با واقعیت فرق داره
شما احتمالا پزشک ندیدی سوار تاکسی بشه،ندیدی تو خونه اجاره ای زندگی بکنه ندیدی فیش حقوقی ماهی 2.5 تومنی داره ولی من دیدم
صرفا حرف ی عده جو زده موج سوار رو دارید تکرار میکنید و عواقبش شدید خواهد بود دیدید که هیچ کس حاضر به عمل کردن نیما طباطبایی نشد چرا؟؟ چون فردا اگر اتفاقی پیش بیاد باز به فرض حالا گیریم که استاااااااد مهر جویی میاد میگه قاتلین در بین ما هستند کسی مغز خر نخورده خودش رو تو دردسر بندازه در ثانی اگر جراح های ما  قاتل هستند چرا به اونها مراجعه کرده؟؟برید پیش کسی که فکر میکنید قاتل نیست تمام :Yahoo (112):

----------


## After4Ever

> نظر 4 5 تا علاف که ریختن تو فضای مجازی و دانسته یا ندانسته دارن شر و ور میبافن ملاک عمل نیست
> همین منفور که میفرمایید از کنکور معلومه چقدر از خانواده های ایرانی ارزو دارن فرزندانشون رو تو همین لباس ببینن
> در حاشیه رو در حد ی طنز دوست داشتم صرفا برا این که ملت رو میخندوند اما این که بخواد استناد بشه نه،کاملا با واقعیت فرق داره
> شما احتمالا پزشک ندیدی سوار تاکسی بشه،ندیدی تو خونه اجاره ای زندگی بکنه ندیدی فیش حقوقی ماهی 2.5 تومنی داره ولی من دیدم
> صرفا حرف ی عده جو زده موج سوار رو دارید تکرار میکنید و عواقبش شدید خواهد بود دیدید که هیچ کس حاضر به عمل کردن نیما طباطبایی نشد چرا؟؟ چون فردا اگر اتفاقی پیش بیاد باز به فرض حالا گیریم که استاااااااد مهر جویی میاد میگه قاتلین در بین ما هستند کسی مغز خر نخورده خودش رو تو دردسر بندازه در ثانی اگر جراح های ما  قاتل هستند چرا به اونها مراجعه کرده؟؟برید پیش کسی که فکر میکنید قاتل نیست تمام


بدترین پزشک حقوقش 2.5 ...
برای ارشد مهندسا این یک حقوق رویاییه

اگر می خوای پست رو نقل قول کنی گه بگی پزشک از ارشد مهندس بیشتر زحمت کشیده و دوباره روضه خونی رو شروع کنی بخدا حوصله ندارم

مملکت اختلاف طبقاتی هست... حالا پزشکا و دندون پزشکا می خوان این حقیقت رو بپذیرن می خوان نپذیرن

----------


## peyman.rafiei

خدا کنه ظرفیت پزشکی خیلی خیلی زیاد بشه. ما ریاضی ها هم یه نفس راحتی بکشیم!!
هر کی پزشکی قبول نمیشه میاد مهندسی میخونه. والا!!

----------


## خوبه

راستش تا جایی که ما دیدیم همه ریاضیا و مهندسا میان که پزشکی قبول شن.تو همین انجمنم اگه یه چرخ کوچولو بزنید یا برید تو تاپیک فارغ تحصیلان مشتاق پزشکی۹۶گوشی دستتون میاد.تا بحال ندیدم ونشنیدم که کسی از تجربی بره ریاضی.تعداد بالای شرکت کنندگان رشته تجربی نسبت به بقیه رشته ها هم همینو میگه.دیگه بالاتر ازین نیست که برادر من که رتبه۴۰۰ریاضی شد و برق امیرکبیر خوند,بعد لیسانسش اومد و کنکور تجربی داد و الان داروسازی میخونه.خودمم لیسانسم و مهندس امسال کنکور دادم واسه پزشکی.
حالا میتونید نفس راحت بکشید مثل قبلا.رشته های شما رو دانشگاه آزاد و پیام نور هر روستایی داره.واصلا نیازی به کنکور دادن ندارید شما.برید خوشحال باشید.

----------


## omid94

افتر فور اور عزیز
این همه اختلاس و تبعیض و حقوقای آنچنانی و درآمد نفتی 800 میلیاردیو غیره هست اونا رو فراموش کردی بعد اومدی داری تقاص کشی از قشر زحمت کش جامعه میکشی کسایی که خواب شب و روزشون یادشون میره؟؟؟؟؟؟
عزیز من اختلاف طبقاتی تقصیر پزشک نیست پزشکا واسه شما پایه حقوق و دستمزد تعریف نمی کنن که اینگونه در موردشون صحبت می کنی!!! :Yahoo (2):

----------


## omid94

> خدا کنه ظرفیت پزشکی خیلی خیلی زیاد بشه. ما ریاضی ها هم یه نفس راحتی بکشیم!!
> هر کی پزشکی قبول نمیشه میاد مهندسی میخونه. والا!!


آخه اینم دعاست می کنی دوست عزیز
خوب اگه این اتفاق بیفته که شما هم متضرر میشی!!!!!!!!!

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> راستش تا جایی که ما دیدیم همه ریاضیا و مهندسا میان که پزشکی قبول شن.تو همین انجمنم اگه یه چرخ کوچولو بزنید یا برید تو تاپیک فارغ تحصیلان مشتاق پزشکی۹۶گوشی دستتون میاد.تا بحال ندیدم ونشنیدم که کسی از تجربی بره ریاضی.تعداد بالای شرکت کنندگان رشته تجربی نسبت به بقیه رشته ها هم همینو میگه.دیگه بالاتر ازین نیست که برادر من که رتبه۴۰۰ریاضی شد و برق امیرکبیر خوند,بعد لیسانسش اومد و کنکور تجربی داد و الان داروسازی میخونه.خودمم لیسانسم و مهندس امسال کنکور دادم واسه پزشکی.
> حالا میتونید نفس راحت بکشید مثل قبلا.رشته های شما رو دانشگاه آزاد و پیام نور هر روستایی داره.واصلا نیازی به کنکور دادن ندارید شما.برید خوشحال باشید.


اتفاقا من زیاد دیدم کسایی که پزشکی قبول نشدن رفتن آزاد و پیام نور مهندسی خوندن!! در ضمن بدبختی مهندسا هم فقط به خاطر همین دانشگاه های روستا هاست. مثل مورو ملخ فارغ التحصیل میریزن بیرون. در صورتی که هیچ کدومشون مهندس نیستن!! اگه دانشگاه آزاد و پیام نور به همین سادگی مثل مهندسا پزشک تحویل جامعه بدن! همتون بیچاره اید چون پزشکی اشباع میشه و شما هم میشید عین مهندسا ..پس برید خدا رو شکر کنید که ظرفیت پزشکی هر سال داره کمتر میشه!

----------


## omid94

> اتفاقا من زیاد دیدم کسایی که پزشکی قبول نشدن رفتن آزاد و پیام نور مهندسی خوندن!! در ضمن بدبختی مهندسا هم فقط به خاطر همین دانشگاه های روستا هاست. مثل مورو ملخ فارغ التحصیل میریزن بیرون. در صورتی که هیچ کدومشون مهندس نیستن!! اگه دانشگاه آزاد و پیام نور به همین سادگی مثل مهندسا پزشک تحویل جامعه بدن! همتون بیچاره اید چون پزشکی اشباع میشه و شما هم میشید عین مهندسا ..پس برید خدا رو شکر کنید که ظرفیت پزشکی هر سال داره کمتر میشه!


منم متاسفم واسه این اوضاع نابسامان تعریف ظرفیت دانشگاه ها این اوضاع نابسامان اقتصادی که همه کار و شغل و رفاه را در تحصیل و دانشگاه تعریف کردن.منشا تموم این معضلات و این بی برنامگی ها اقتصاد مریضه.

----------


## After4Ever

> افتر فور اور عزیز
> این همه اختلاس و تبعیض و حقوقای آنچنانی و درآمد نفتی 800 میلیاردیو غیره هست اونا رو فراموش کردی بعد اومدی داری تقاص کشی از قشر زحمت کش جامعه میکشی کسایی که خواب شب و روزشون یادشون میره؟؟؟؟؟؟
> عزیز من اختلاف طبقاتی تقصیر پزشک نیست پزشکا واسه شما پایه حقوق و دستمزد تعریف نمی کنن که اینگونه در موردشون صحبت می کنی!!!



مغلطه ی تو از من بدتری
https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AA...8C%D9%86%DB%8C

----------


## omid94

> مغلطه ی تو از من بدتری
> https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AA...8C%D9%86%DB%8C


چه ربطی به مغلطه و سفسطه و این بازی های زبانی که مد نظر شماست داره.
من میگم اگه میخوای منشا نابسامانی ها رو پیدا کنی تو برگا نیست برو سراغ ریشه.

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> دوست عزیز ما بارها در این مورد بحث کردیم با دلایل معتبر ولی هرکسی که از این قانون استفاده میکنه میاد دوباره با یه حالت حق ب جانب شروع میکنه توضیح دادن..این پستیه ک قبلا دادم و براتون کپی میکنم
> ببینین وجود سهمیه ای جدا برای ایثارگران عین بی عدالتی در حق کسانیه که واقعا از نظر علم برتر از اون ها هستن.چرا کسی که درصد هاش به 20 هم نمیرسه باید سر کلاس پزشکی دولتی باشه؟ کسی هست تو کلاس ما که درصد هاش همه بین 20 تا 30 هستش و ایشون داره پزشکی می خونه و قراره دکتر این مملکت بشه.درصد زیست ایشون هست 5درصد. من به شخصه خودم کارنامه ایشون رو دیدم.میگین یه کلاس یه ظرفیت داره و اونها بیشتر و مازاد اون ظرفیت هستن.یعنی مثلا یک ظرفیتی داره و این ها اضافه بر مازاد هستن و بنیاد شهید می خره براشون.اولا بنیاد شهید و ایثارگر موظف هستش شهریه دوره های شهریه پرداز رو بده نه دوره های دیگه و خریدی در کنار نیست این رو ببینین
> 
> ماده 66 بنیاد موظف است نسبت به تأمین و پرداخت صد درصد (% 100 ) هزینه شهریه کلیه دانشجویان شاهد (همسر و فرزندان شهدا)،جانباران بیست و پنج درصد (% 25 ) و بالاتر و همسر و فرزندان آنها و آزادگان و همسر و فرزندان آنان را که در مؤسسات آموزش عالیغیرانتفاعی غیردولتی، پیام نور، شبانه دولتی، دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی و هر مؤسسه و دانشگاه آموزش عالی شهریه بگیر مورد تأیید وزارت علوم،
> تحقیقات و فناوري و وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی مشغول تحصیل می باشند، اقدام نماید.
> 
> 
> دوما اینکه عملا باید کل ظرفیت و توانایی پذیرش دانشجوی یک کلاس برای دانشجویی باشه که تونسته باشه تو رقابت علمی برتر باشه و بودن همچین دانشجویانی سر کلاس ظلمه...سوما..قانون جامع حمایتی از ایثارگران وزارت بهداشت درمان و اموزش پزشکی و وزارت علوم رو اجبار کرده که از میان سهمیه خودش به این ها اختصاص بده.حال بماند که برای هییت علمی و اینها هم باز سهمیه دارن.اینجا رو ببینین
> 
> ...


نه هرجا میخوای برو تحقیق کن نوشته اضافه بر ظرفیت

----------


## zkia

> وای وای یه چیزی هم بده کار شدیم
> مفت مفت میرید بهترین رشته ها با سطح سواد 0
> کاش یکم این بی عدالتی درست میشد
> من نمیدونم از شما چرا کنکور میگیرن از اول بگن بفرمایید این تخصص جراحی 
> حق همه این بچه هارو میخورید تازه طلبکارم هست


دوست عزیز

ایشون اگه پدرشون جانباز یا شهید شده باشن مفت مفت نیست..
کمی تامل..

----------


## rezagmi

> بدترین پزشک حقوقش 2.5 ...
> برای ارشد مهندسا این یک حقوق رویاییه
> 
> اگر می خوای پست رو نقل قول کنی گه بگی پزشک از ارشد مهندس بیشتر زحمت کشیده و دوباره روضه خونی رو شروع کنی بخدا حوصله ندارم
> 
> مملکت اختلاف طبقاتی هست... حالا پزشکا و دندون پزشکا می خوان این حقیقت رو بپذیرن می خوان نپذیرن


ارشد مهندس؟؟
دبیری به صرفه تر نبود؟ :Yahoo (114): 
حقوق دبیری بیشتره که :Yahoo (101):

----------


## After4Ever

> ارشد مهندس؟؟
> دبیری به صرفه تر نبود؟
> حقوق دبیری بیشتره که


سال 94 میانگین حقوق فرهنگیان 1.8 بوده

دقت کن میانگین رو گفتم نگفتم معلم هم دیدم که 1.8 درآمدشه

----------


## omid94

از این به بعد وزارت بهداشت درمان و آموزش پزشکی تغییر کاربری میدهد و تبدیل به وزارت کار و رفاه اجتماعی میشود.

----------


## After4Ever

> از این به بعد وزارت بهداشت درمان و آموزش پزشکی تغییر کاربری میدهد و تبدیل به وزارت کار و رفاه اجتماعی میشود.



وزارت بقا و افزایش جمعیت بهتره

اینطوری جمعیت 300 میلیونی میشیم اسرائیل رو نابود می کنیم

----------


## After4Ever

وزارت علوم رو هم اسمش رو بذاریم وزارت تاسیس دانشگاه 
اینطوری یک شخصی با افتخار میاد تو سخنرانیش می گه ثمره ی  انقلاب اینه که 120 هزار دکترا داریم

----------


## خوبه

> اتفاقا من زیاد دیدم کسایی که پزشکی قبول نشدن رفتن آزاد و پیام نور مهندسی خوندن!! در ضمن بدبختی مهندسا هم فقط به خاطر همین دانشگاه های روستا هاست. مثل مورو ملخ فارغ التحصیل میریزن بیرون. در صورتی که هیچ کدومشون مهندس نیستن!! اگه دانشگاه آزاد و پیام نور به همین سادگی مثل مهندسا پزشک تحویل جامعه بدن! همتون بیچاره اید چون پزشکی اشباع میشه و شما هم میشید عین مهندسا ..پس برید خدا رو شکر کنید که ظرفیت پزشکی هر سال داره کمتر میشه!


بله عزیزم,پزشکی که الکی نیست.جون مردمم بازیچه نیست که بخان مثل مور وملخ پزشک بدن بیرون.اون کسانی هم که شما میگی رفتن مهندسی یا زمینه کاریشو داشتن یا حال درس خوندن نداشتن.رشته های پزشکی واقعا آی کیوی بالا میخاد.دوستون توی همین انجمن لیسانس برق داره الان دانشجوی دندان هست,بهش گفتم میگن رشته دندان از اون ۲تا دیگه خیلی آسونتره,گفت من که لیسانس برق دارمو معدلمم خوب بوده واقعا این درسارو با زحمت زیاد میخونم وای به حال دارو و پزشکی.
اما خوب این خوبه که شما رشتتو دوس داری و ازش دفاع میکنی.ولی پزشکی به هیچ وجه قابل قیاس با مهندسی ها نیست از هیچ جنبه.

----------


## rezagmi

> سال 94 میانگین حقوق فرهنگیان 1.8 بوده
> 
> دقت کن میانگین رو گفتم نگفتم معلم هم دیدم که 1.8 درآمدشه


آره خو میانگین پایینه مامان من زیر 1 تومن میگیره :Yahoo (4):  منظور از درآمد دبیری خارج از دریافتی از دولت بود مثل کلاس خصوصی و اینا که میزارن
هر جلسه کلاس خصوصی حداقل 80 90 هزار تومن هست دیگه :Yahoo (50):

----------


## mehdi.m

> ببینید ماجرا از یک پیامک شروع شد که برای من هم اومد و نیمچه سکته کردم .از طرف گروه مشاوران تحصیلی آقای علیرضا شفیعی (که من هر کاری کردم پیامکاش قطع نمیشه) داشت تبلیغ گروه مشاوران انتخاب رشته موسسشون رو میکرد الان گوشیم جلوم هست عین جملشون رو مینویسم:
> دکتر ابراهیم خدایی رئیس سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور:ظرفیت رشته های پزشکی،دندان پزشکی و داروسازی هزار نفر کاهش پیدا میکند.


منم شنیدم اینو. اما جهت اطلاع میگم ظرفیت پزشکی ها معمولا ی هفته قبل انتخاب رشته مشخص میشه چون تعیین زیرساخت ها خیلی پیچیده است 
ولی شما فرمودین دکتر افشار اینو گفتن تعجب کردم!

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> بله عزیزم,پزشکی که الکی نیست.جون مردمم بازیچه نیست که بخان مثل مور وملخ پزشک بدن بیرون.اون کسانی هم که شما میگی رفتن مهندسی یا زمینه کاریشو داشتن یا حال درس خوندن نداشتن.رشته های پزشکی واقعا آی کیوی بالا میخاد.دوستون توی همین انجمن لیسانس برق داره الان دانشجوی دندان هست,بهش گفتم میگن رشته دندان از اون ۲تا دیگه خیلی آسونتره,گفت من که لیسانس برق دارمو معدلمم خوب بوده واقعا این درسارو با زحمت زیاد میخونم وای به حال دارو و پزشکی.
> اما خوب این خوبه که شما رشتتو دوس داری و ازش دفاع میکنی.ولی پزشکی به هیچ وجه قابل قیاس با مهندسی ها نیست از هیچ جنبه.


درسته. من فقط خواستم بگم بابت کاهش ظرفیت خوشحال باشید. همین!
در ضمن امیدوارم رشته های فنی  رو با پزشکی از نظر سختی مقایسه نکنی!
چون من در این باره خیلی تحقیق کردم. معتبر ترین نظرسنجی هارو هم دیدم.در مورد سختی , توی هفت یا هشت تا رشته اول اصلا اسمی از پزشکی نیست!
شما یکم در مورد سختی رشته هایی مثل برق مخابرات ، مکانیک سیالات و مخصوصا فیزیک مهندسی تحقیق کن . به نتیجه میرسی که رشته های فنی واقعا سخت تر از پزشکی هستند. فقط بستگی به دانشگاهت داره. مثلا شاید همین برق مخابرات توی فلان دانشگا ازاد فلان روستا راحت باشه!!
موفق باشی دوست عزیز

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## ehsan.iz

خیر عزیزم خیر ، چه ربطی داره ؟ ضریب زمین صفره تو زیر گروه 1

----------


## Zealous

> منم شنیدم اینو. اما جهت اطلاع میگم ظرفیت پزشکی ها معمولا ی هفته قبل انتخاب رشته مشخص میشه چون تعیین زیرساخت ها خیلی پیچیده است 
> ولی شما فرمودین دکتر افشار اینو گفتن تعجب کردم!


من کی اسم آقای افشار رو آوردم؟این رو یکی دیگه از بچه ها گفت.البته خودم مستقیم دیدم در یکی از تایپیکها آقای افشار گفتند ظرفیت این سه رشته تاپ امسال 1200 کم میشه.

----------


## Zealous

بگذارید برای زمین یک چیزی رو کامل بگم
زمین  شناسی دو جا کاربرد ویژه داره:
1.رتبه و تراز زیر گروه دو
2.رتبه و تراز کل
سنجش پارسال شفاف سازی کرد و گفت رتبه و تراز کل به درد هیچ کس نمیخوره و در انتخاب رشته فقط باید به رتبه و تراز زیر گروهها نگاه کنید پس شماره 2 پوچ شد.یعنی کسی که پزشکی و سایر رشته های زیر گروه یک رو میخواهد زمین کمکی بهش نمیکنه.این که پارسال میخواستن گزینش منطقه ای  سه رشته لوکس رو به کشوری تبدیل کنند ربطی به زمین نداره.امیدوارم امسال کشوری بشه چون ما منطقه دو ها خیلی زیاد شدیم و رقابت بینمون خیلی بیشتر از سایر مناطق هست.

----------


## mil mil

دوستان توجه داشته باشین
هر سال همینه تقریبا
هرسال ظرفیت ها کم میشه
خصوصا واسخ رشته های تاپ تجربی مثل پزشکی و دندان و دارو و حتی پیراپزشکی ها...این اخباری هم ک میشنوین درباره افزایش ظرفیت و اینا همش کذبه یا اینطوریه ک مثلا تو کل رشته ها که شامل تجربی و انسانی هم هست زیاد شده ینی عملا واسه رشته های تاپ تجربی زیاد ک نمیشه هیچ کمتر هم میشه
هر دانشگاهی بخاد تو هر رشته تاپش 2 نفرهم کنه یه امار زیاد میشه تو کل کشور..شاید نزدیک 1000 نفر و این خیلیه
ولی متاسفانه چیزیه که هست
نمیشه کاری کرد

----------


## Zealous

> دوستان توجه داشته باشین
> هر سال همینه تقریبا
> هرسال ظرفیت ها کم میشه
> خصوصا واسخ رشته های تاپ تجربی مثل پزشکی و دندان و دارو و حتی پیراپزشکی ها...این اخباری هم ک میشنوین درباره افزایش ظرفیت و اینا همش کذبه یا اینطوریه ک مثلا تو کل رشته ها که شامل تجربی و انسانی هم هست زیاد شده ینی عملا واسه رشته های تاپ تجربی زیاد ک نمیشه هیچ کمتر هم میشه
> هر دانشگاهی بخاد تو هر رشته تاپش 2 نفرهم کنه یه امار زیاد میشه تو کل کشور..شاید نزدیک 1000 نفر و این خیلیه
> ولی متاسفانه چیزیه که هست
> نمیشه کاری کرد


بالاخره یک نفر حرف درست رو زد من خسته شدم از بس برخی یک نفس میگن ما هر سال افزایش داشتیم چرا چون سنجش گفته :Yahoo (56):  اونوقت بهشون آدرس کارنامه های قلمچی رو میدم و میگم برو ببین چطور کاهش ظرفیت داشتیم اینام واسه اینکه کم نیارن شروع میکنند به مغلطه گویی.

----------


## Alfredo

یه سری دوستان هستن که عقده های فرو خورده خودشون رو به نمایش میزارن..کشانی که تو ماراتون کنکور نتونستن به چیزی که همیشه میخواستن برسن و با رفتن به رشته های دیگه سعی میکنن ناکامی خودشون و عقده های درونی خودشون رو تو چیز های دیگه و توهین به کسان دیگه نشون بدن.به قول این دوستان از این به بعد باید حقوق و درامد یه کارگر با رییس کارخونه...خلبان با مسیول بلیط فروشی..معندس عمران با بنا..بازیکن فوتبالیست با توپ جمع کن و ای دیگه برابر باشه..چرا؟ چون کارگرد بیشتر خستگی بدنی داره تا رییس..کسانی هم هستن ک هیچ اطلاعی از پزشکی..و تمام مشکلات بک دانشجوی پزشکی که عنلا تا 40 سالگی بدون هیچ امکانات اولیه زندگی و در دور افتاده ترین مناطق ایران جایی ک هیچکس حاضر نیست یک شب بمونه میان و سروع میکنن حرف زدن..جدا از این چند نکته رو میگم و من بعد نظری تو این پست نمیزارم1=دانشجوی پزشکی که به عنوان 1 درصد نخبه ی کنکور شناخته میشه بعد از یک ازمون استاندارد توانایی فکری خودش رو نشون میده و وارد رشته  پزشکی میشه2= شروع درس ها به یک هو با حجم های بسیار زیاد و بسیار سخت اغاز میشه و این روند تا چیزی حدود حداقل 14 سال ادامه پیدا میکنه.ک اصلا قابل قباس نیست با رشته های دیگه ( بنده ب عنوان کسی ک هم برق روزانه بودم و هم پزشکی روزانه اینو میگم )3=دانشجوی پزشکی بعد از 7 سال ک 3 سالش بیگاری کشیدن ازش بوده و بعد از 1.5 سال وار برای بیمارستان با حقوق 400 تومن با کشیک های زیاد فارغ التحصیل میشه..بلافاصله مدرکش ب اندازه 2 برابر مدت تحصیل گرو گرفته میشه بو دور افتاده ترین مکان برای طرح میره.بعد از 2 سال تو امتحان سخت رزیدنتی شرکت میکنه و در ثورت قبولی با حقوق 800 تومن مجردی 15 کشیک 30 ساعته و حضور مداوم بیمارستان رو قبول میکنه و مدرکش دوباره به اندازه مدت تحصیل اضافه بر اون قبلی به گرو میره...حق کار تو بیرون رو نداره..تعهدی مبنی بر این میده که حتی اگه مرد هزینه قبولی و اینکه وزارت براش در نظر گرفت برای اموزش رایگان رو خانوادش بده..نه خوابگاهی بهش تعلق میگیره نه چیزی..دقت کنین ک تو این زمان دانشجو در کنترین حالت 28 سالشه ..خاتواده و ازدواج بماند..پ ن : در تمام رشته های دیگه به علت عدم نیاز مدرک گروه گرفته نمیشه و کار برای دولت انجام نمیشه4..دوباره بعد از این باز پزشک مجبوره به طرح و نناطق دور افتاده بره حالا نکته های اضافهویزیت پزشک در امریکا بالای 120 دلار...در ترکیه 80 دلار و در ایران 8 دلاردر همه جای دنیا میزان حقوق با توجه با نیاز جامعه..میزان مسیولیت پذیری..میزان حساسیت و استرس ..میزان سواد سنجیده میشه..برای همینه ک حقوق یک مدیر بانک با کسی ک پشت باجه هست فرق میکنه..دوما حقوق با کارانه فرق میکنه..کارانه میزان درامدی هست ک پزشک برای بیمارستان به صورت جدا از حقوق دولت ایجاد میکنه..برای مثال پزشکی ک 100 میلیون برای بیمارستان به صورت جدا از بودجه دولت ایجاد درامد میکنه بینارستان میاد برای اینکه پزشک نره مطب جدا بزنه 30 درصد از اون رو بهش برمیگردونه ک البته 6 ماهه پرداخت نشده...

----------


## Alfredo

میزان تفاوت درامد یک مهندس و پزشک مشکل ما نیست..در تمام کشور های دیگه پزشک بالاترین حقوق رو داره به علت سختی..به روز بودن...سطح علمی..حساسیت..مسیولیت و نیاز جامعه..کسانی که حقوق 200 میلیونی رو میگن باید بدونن این 200 میلیوم حقوق تنها 1 درصد کل جامعه پزشکیه. پزشک هایی هستن ک حالت عادی بسیار معمولی درامد دارن..سختی کار یک مهندس..مسیولیت پذیری اتفاق و تمام چیزایی ک گفتم هیچ نزدیکی به پزشکی نداره ک حقوقش بخواد داشته باشهمناسفانه یاد گرفتیم عقده های خودمون و به هیچ جا نرسیدن های خودمون رو همیشه از چشم بقیه ببینیم و بشینیم تو خونه بدون هیچ اطلاعی از زندگی بقیه راجه ب همشدن نظر بدیم

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> میزان تفاوت درامد یک مهندس و پزشک مشکل ما نیست..در تمام کشور های دیگه پزشک بالاترین حقوق رو داره به علت سختی..به روز بودن...سطح علمی..حساسیت..مسیولیت و نیاز جامعه..کسانی که حقوق 200 میلیونی رو میگن باید بدونن این 200 میلیوم حقوق تنها 1 درصد کل جامعه پزشکیه. پزشک هایی هستن ک حالت عادی بسیار معمولی درامد دارن..سختی کار یک مهندس..مسیولیت پذیری اتفاق و تمام چیزایی ک گفتم هیچ نزدیکی به پزشکی نداره ک حقوقش بخواد داشته باشهمناسفانه یاد گرفتیم عقده های خودمون و به هیچ جا نرسیدن های خودمون رو همیشه از چشم بقیه ببینیم و بشینیم تو خونه بدون هیچ اطلاعی از زندگی بقیه راجه ب همشدن نظر بدیم


 شازده پسر. شما که لیسانسم روزانه بودی.راه موفقیتت رو بگو ما هم مثه شما دوباره روزانه بخونیم!

----------


## omid94

> یه سری دوستان هستن که عقده های فرو خورده خودشون رو به نمایش میزارن..کشانی که تو ماراتون کنکور نتونستن به چیزی که همیشه میخواستن برسن و با رفتن به رشته های دیگه سعی میکنن ناکامی خودشون و عقده های درونی خودشون رو تو چیز های دیگه و توهین به کسان دیگه نشون بدن.به قول این دوستان از این به بعد باید حقوق و درامد یه کارگر با رییس کارخونه...خلبان با مسیول بلیط فروشی..معندس عمران با بنا..بازیکن فوتبالیست با توپ جمع کن و ای دیگه برابر باشه..چرا؟ چون کارگرد بیشتر خستگی بدنی داره تا رییس..کسانی هم هستن ک هیچ اطلاعی از پزشکی..و تمام مشکلات بک دانشجوی پزشکی که عنلا تا 40 سالگی بدون هیچ امکانات اولیه زندگی و در دور افتاده ترین مناطق ایران جایی ک هیچکس حاضر نیست یک شب بمونه میان و سروع میکنن حرف زدن..جدا از این چند نکته رو میگم و من بعد نظری تو این پست نمیزارم1=دانشجوی پزشکی که به عنوان 1 درصد نخبه ی کنکور شناخته میشه بعد از یک ازمون استاندارد توانایی فکری خودش رو نشون میده و وارد رشته  پزشکی میشه2= شروع درس ها به یک هو با حجم های بسیار زیاد و بسیار سخت اغاز میشه و این روند تا چیزی حدود حداقل 14 سال ادامه پیدا میکنه.ک اصلا قابل قباس نیست با رشته های دیگه ( بنده ب عنوان کسی ک هم برق روزانه بودم و هم پزشکی روزانه اینو میگم )3=دانشجوی پزشکی بعد از 7 سال ک 3 سالش بیگاری کشیدن ازش بوده و بعد از 1.5 سال وار برای بیمارستان با حقوق 400 تومن با کشیک های زیاد فارغ التحصیل میشه..بلافاصله مدرکش ب اندازه 2 برابر مدت تحصیل گرو گرفته میشه بو دور افتاده ترین مکان برای طرح میره.بعد از 2 سال تو امتحان سخت رزیدنتی شرکت میکنه و در ثورت قبولی با حقوق 800 تومن مجردی 15 کشیک 30 ساعته و حضور مداوم بیمارستان رو قبول میکنه و مدرکش دوباره به اندازه مدت تحصیل اضافه بر اون قبلی به گرو میره...حق کار تو بیرون رو نداره..تعهدی مبنی بر این میده که حتی اگه مرد هزینه قبولی و اینکه وزارت براش در نظر گرفت برای اموزش رایگان رو خانوادش بده..نه خوابگاهی بهش تعلق میگیره نه چیزی..دقت کنین ک تو این زمان دانشجو در کنترین حالت 28 سالشه ..خاتواده و ازدواج بماند..پ ن : در تمام رشته های دیگه به علت عدم نیاز مدرک گروه گرفته نمیشه و کار برای دولت انجام نمیشه4..دوباره بعد از این باز پزشک مجبوره به طرح و نناطق دور افتاده بره حالا نکته های اضافهویزیت پزشک در امریکا بالای 120 دلار...در ترکیه 80 دلار و در ایران 8 دلاردر همه جای دنیا میزان حقوق با توجه با نیاز جامعه..میزان مسیولیت پذیری..میزان حساسیت و استرس ..میزان سواد سنجیده میشه..برای همینه ک حقوق یک مدیر بانک با کسی ک پشت باجه هست فرق میکنه..دوما حقوق با کارانه فرق میکنه..کارانه میزان درامدی هست ک پزشک برای بیمارستان به صورت جدا از حقوق دولت ایجاد میکنه..برای مثال پزشکی ک 100 میلیون برای بیمارستان به صورت جدا از بودجه دولت ایجاد درامد میکنه بینارستان میاد برای اینکه پزشک نره مطب جدا بزنه 30 درصد از اون رو بهش برمیگردونه ک البته 6 ماهه پرداخت نشده...


دقیقا عقده های فرو خورده خیلی خوب اومدی این یه تیکه رو.
جالبه که همین افراد هم دارن اعلام آمادگی می کنن برای ورود به این عرصه.هر چند با این روحیه اینا نمی تونن تو این زمینه موفق بشن.
طرف انقدر عقده فرو خورده داره که پرستیژ و اعتبار رو تو انسانیت نمی بینه تو پزشک شدن می بینه.

----------


## Zealous

بچه ها دیگه زیادی دارید پیش میرید نباید دیگران رو با این ادبیات تنبیه کنید. فرد تحصیل کرده از واژه عقده ای و ... برای رد یک مورد اشتباه استفاده نمیکنه.

----------


## omid94

> بچه ها دیگه زیادی دارید پیش میرید نباید دیگران رو با ادبیات تنبیه کنید. فرد تحصیل کرده از واژه عقده ای و ... برای رد یک مورد اشتباه استفاده نمیکنه.


عقده ای بار منفی داره وگر نه به لحاظ بیماری شناختی همون سرخوردگی های روحیه.
شما ببین چقدر حمله و هجمه می کنن به خاطر گناه نکرده یه قشری که دارن برای سلامت این جامعه زحمت میکشن.
استاد مهرجویی که به حق یکی از نامدارترین کارگردان های این سرزمینه از واژه قاتل استفاده می کنه خوب پزشک یک آدمه عیسی بن مریم که نیست همچنین این دریافتی های کاذبی که به پزشکا نسبت میدن ظلمیست آشکار در حق اونا.

----------


## Baloot

ببخشیدا ولی فکر کنم عقده ای اونه که ظرفیت هارو در عین اینکه باید ببره بالا میاره بایین . عقده ای اونه که مملکتی که کمبود بزشک داره رو نیاد ظرفیتش رو کاهش بده. عقده ای اون افرادی ان که باعث شدن یه متخصص 100 برابر یه عمومی درامد داشته باشه . عقده ای اونه که وقتی دکتر گرجی از المان میاد میگه چرا بعضی ازین دکترهای ایرانی بجای 20 دقیقه 2 دیقه نگاه به مریض میندازه میره ازش شکایت میکنه.شما هم وقتی دیدید بزشکای متخصص بولشون رو میگیرن شما هم بیگاریشو متوجه میشید.

----------


## Zealous

ببینید خودتون میگید پزشک ، دم عیسی رو نداره .شما دارید پزشکی میخونید و باید به پزشکی ایمان داشته باشید اما این بدین مفهوم نیست که همه پزشکها رو قدیس بدونید چرا؟چون پزشکی باارزشه اما یک پزشک پیش از پزشک شدن یک انسان بوده با تربیتی برگرفته از خانوادش.اگر در خانواده و اجتماع کوچکی که از اون اومده  یاد گرفته باشه در شرایطی خاص انسانیت رو فدا نکنه پس وقتی پزشک شد هم این قانون رو اجرا میکنه .بله دیدن بیرحمی دیگران مقداری انسان رو از اموخته های کودکیش دور میکنه اما مسیرش رو 180 درجه عوض نمیکنه.پس بدون به همون دلیلی که یک کارگر میتونه به دزدی رو بیاره یک پزشک هم میتونه. 
همون طور که کارگری با شرافت کار میکنه و بچه های تحصیل کرده بار میاره و دکتری ساعت 12 شب درحالیکه شیفتش نبوده میره بیمارستان تا ببینه بیمار تازه جراحی شدش غذا خورده یا نه(این موضوع واقعیست)
 برای هم جبهه نگیرید سخت نیست.
شما دانشجوی پزشکی هستید سعی نکنید این نگاه از بالا رو تا انتها با خودتون حمل کنید سکوت کنید سکوت

----------


## After4Ever

> یه سری دوستان هستن که عقده های فرو خورده خودشون رو به نمایش میزارن..کشانی که تو ماراتون کنکور نتونستن به چیزی که همیشه میخواستن برسن و با رفتن به رشته های دیگه سعی میکنن ناکامی خودشون و عقده های درونی خودشون رو تو چیز های دیگه و توهین به کسان دیگه نشون بدن.به قول این دوستان از این به بعد باید حقوق و درامد یه کارگر با رییس کارخونه...خلبان با مسیول بلیط فروشی..معندس عمران با بنا..بازیکن فوتبالیست با توپ جمع کن و ای دیگه برابر باشه..چرا؟ چون کارگرد بیشتر خستگی بدنی داره تا رییس..کسانی هم هستن ک هیچ اطلاعی از پزشکی..و تمام مشکلات بک دانشجوی پزشکی که عنلا تا 40 سالگی بدون هیچ امکانات اولیه زندگی و در دور افتاده ترین مناطق ایران جایی ک هیچکس حاضر نیست یک شب بمونه میان و سروع میکنن حرف زدن..جدا از این چند نکته رو میگم و من بعد نظری تو این پست نمیزارم1=دانشجوی پزشکی که به عنوان 1 درصد نخبه ی کنکور شناخته میشه بعد از یک ازمون استاندارد توانایی فکری خودش رو نشون میده و وارد رشته  پزشکی میشه2= شروع درس ها به یک هو با حجم های بسیار زیاد و بسیار سخت اغاز میشه و این روند تا چیزی حدود حداقل 14 سال ادامه پیدا میکنه.ک اصلا قابل قباس نیست با رشته های دیگه ( بنده ب عنوان کسی ک هم برق روزانه بودم و هم پزشکی روزانه اینو میگم )3=دانشجوی پزشکی بعد از 7 سال ک 3 سالش بیگاری کشیدن ازش بوده و بعد از 1.5 سال وار برای بیمارستان با حقوق 400 تومن با کشیک های زیاد فارغ التحصیل میشه..بلافاصله مدرکش ب اندازه 2 برابر مدت تحصیل گرو گرفته میشه بو دور افتاده ترین مکان برای طرح میره.بعد از 2 سال تو امتحان سخت رزیدنتی شرکت میکنه و در ثورت قبولی با حقوق 800 تومن مجردی 15 کشیک 30 ساعته و حضور مداوم بیمارستان رو قبول میکنه و مدرکش دوباره به اندازه مدت تحصیل اضافه بر اون قبلی به گرو میره...حق کار تو بیرون رو نداره..تعهدی مبنی بر این میده که حتی اگه مرد هزینه قبولی و اینکه وزارت براش در نظر گرفت برای اموزش رایگان رو خانوادش بده..نه خوابگاهی بهش تعلق میگیره نه چیزی..دقت کنین ک تو این زمان دانشجو در کنترین حالت 28 سالشه ..خاتواده و ازدواج بماند..پ ن : در تمام رشته های دیگه به علت عدم نیاز مدرک گروه گرفته نمیشه و کار برای دولت انجام نمیشه4..دوباره بعد از این باز پزشک مجبوره به طرح و نناطق دور افتاده بره حالا نکته های اضافهویزیت پزشک در امریکا بالای 120 دلار...در ترکیه 80 دلار و در ایران 8 دلاردر همه جای دنیا میزان حقوق با توجه با نیاز جامعه..میزان مسیولیت پذیری..میزان حساسیت و استرس ..میزان سواد سنجیده میشه..برای همینه ک حقوق یک مدیر بانک با کسی ک پشت باجه هست فرق میکنه..دوما حقوق با کارانه فرق میکنه..کارانه میزان درامدی هست ک پزشک برای بیمارستان به صورت جدا از حقوق دولت ایجاد میکنه..برای مثال پزشکی ک 100 میلیون برای بیمارستان به صورت جدا از بودجه دولت ایجاد درامد میکنه بینارستان میاد برای اینکه پزشک نره مطب جدا بزنه 30 درصد از اون رو بهش برمیگردونه ک البته 6 ماهه پرداخت نشده...


اولاً فرافکنی نکنید دوماً خودتون رو  به کوچه علیچپ نزنید سوماً من کومینست نیستم که بگم درامد کارگر باید با پزشک برابر باشه  (هر چند که کمونیستی به نظام ***الان شرف داره)
بد نیست یکذره در مورد بلاد کفر تحقیق کنید ببینید این تفاوتی که در مورد درامد پزشکی هست آیا در ایران هم صادقه ؟؟ مثلا یک وکیل یا اقتصاد دادن درامدش اینقدر با پزشک فرق داره؟ اصلا اینجا چند درصد اقتصاد دان ها سرکار هستن (به نوری چشمیا کار ندارم)


ویرایش
دانشجوی پزشکی که در سخت ترین شراطه!!

پسر خوب کسی رو میسناسم لیسانس و ارشدش رو از دانشگاه تهران گرفته الان سربازیش حقوق 100 تومن داره + هفته ای دو بار باید پست بده یعنی مسلسل گردنش بندازه از این نظام*** دفاع کنه

انوقت وضعیت پزشک رو داری با این افراد مقایسه می کنی...
به نور چشمیا کار ندارم ولی تو این مملکت اینطور سربازی کاملا روتینه ولی پزشکی که میره منطقه محروم حقوق بالا میگیره باید روضه ابلفضل براش بخونیم

----------


## After4Ever

> میزان تفاوت درامد یک مهندس و پزشک مشکل ما نیست..در تمام کشور های دیگه پزشک بالاترین حقوق رو داره به علت سختی..به روز بودن...سطح علمی..حساسیت..مسیولیت و نیاز جامعه..کسانی که حقوق 200 میلیونی رو میگن باید بدونن این 200 میلیوم حقوق تنها 1 درصد کل جامعه پزشکیه. پزشک هایی هستن ک حالت عادی بسیار معمولی درامد دارن..سختی کار یک مهندس..مسیولیت پذیری اتفاق و تمام چیزایی ک گفتم هیچ نزدیکی به پزشکی نداره ک حقوقش بخواد داشته باشهمناسفانه یاد گرفتیم عقده های خودمون و به هیچ جا نرسیدن های خودمون رو همیشه از چشم بقیه ببینیم و بشینیم تو خونه بدون هیچ اطلاعی از زندگی بقیه راجه ب همشدن نظر بدیم



آفرین پسر خوب اصلا شما نباید به تفاوت درآمدی کار داشته باشی برو پولت رو در بیار مطبت رو بزن ....چرا  پستای من رو در مورد اختلاف طبقاتی در جامعه ی اسلامی نقل قول می کنی!؟ منم اگر از اختلاف طبقاتی می نالم باسه عقده هامه ...اگر از بیکاری در این مملکت می نالم برا عقده هامه ....هم اکنون به روانکاوی شما نیاز دارم


برای اینکه پاسخ فرافکنی هاتون رو هم بدم باید بگم نه تنها پدرم بلکه مادرم هم پزشکه ...
دلیل من هم برای انتخاب نکردن این رشته نرفتن راه اونا بود....

----------


## Chandler Bing

حالا واقعا ظرفیت کم شده؟  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## MR.RaDePa

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط After4Ever


اولاً فرافکنی نکنید دوماً خودتون رو  به کوچه علیچپ نزنید سوماً من کومینست نیستم که بگم درامد کارگر باید با پزشک برابر باشه  (هر چند که کمونیستی به نظام ***الان شرف داره)
بد نیست یکذره در مورد بلاد کفر تحقیق کنید ببینید این تفاوتی که در مورد درامد پزشکی هست آیا در ایران هم صادقه ؟؟ مثلا یک وکیل یا اقتصاد دادن درامدش اینقدر با پزشک فرق داره؟ اصلا اینجا چند درصد اقتصاد دان ها سرکار هستن (به نوری چشمیا کار ندارم)


ویرایش
دانشجوی پزشکی که در سخت ترین شراطه!!

پسر خوب کسی رو میساشم لیسانس و ارشدش رو از دانشگاه تهران گرفته الان سربازیش حقوق 100 تومن داره + هفته ای دو بار باید پست بده یعنی مسلسل گردنش بندازه از این نظام*** دفاع کنه

انوقت وضعیت پزشک رو داری با این افراد مقایسه می کنی...
به نور چشمیا کار ندارم ولی تو این مملکت اینطور سربازی کاملا روتینه ولی پزشکی که میره منطقه محروم حقوق بالا میگیره باید روضه ابلفضل براش بخونیم


نمی خواستم واردِ این جور بحثا بشم اما باید یه چیزایی رو گفت.

شما همش دم از مقایسه ی ایران و جاهای دیگه رومیزنین ... تحقیق کردین پزشک شدن توی اون کشور ها هم اینطوری سخت هست ؟ منِ جوونی که 18 سالمه باید روزی 10-11 ساعتمو صرفِ درس خوندن کنم تا حداقل از همین روزنه ی امیدی که میگن توش کار هست چیزی نصیبم بشه... دانشجوی اقتصاد و وکیل ؟ غیرِ اینه که با یکمی تلاش بهش دست می یابن ؟ خودِ شما بگو دستو پنجه نرم کردن با  519 هزار تا داوطلب کارِ اسونیه که اینجوری میزنین تو سرِ پزشکا ؟

والا اگر همه چیز رویِ روالِ خودش بود من مرض داشتم نصفِ جوونی مو صرفِ درس کنم ؟ میرفتم مثلِ همه ی مهندسا و اقتصاد دان ها و وکلا شبِ امتحان درس میخوندم مدرکمو میگرفتم... الان واقعا کدوم دانشجویی بغیر از رشته های تاپ تجربی و معدود دانشجو های رشته های برتر به طورِ جدی درس میخونن ؟ کسی که نمره 10 میگیره اونم با **** مالی استاد و قسم و دعا انتظار داره بره منطقه ی غیرِ محروم ؟ هرچقدر هم اینطور که شما بگین وضعِ مملکت داغون باشه اینو میشه فهمید که مقامات خودشون میدونن دانشجو های پزشکی بالاتر از اینن که بخوان مسلسل بگیرن دستشون و شیفت بدن !*

----------


## m.a_935267

> درسته. من فقط خواستم بگم بابت کاهش ظرفیت خوشحال باشید. همین!
> در ضمن امیدوارم رشته های فنی  رو با پزشکی از نظر سختی مقایسه نکنی!
> چون من در این باره خیلی تحقیق کردم. معتبر ترین نظرسنجی هارو هم دیدم.در مورد سختی , توی هفت یا هشت تا رشته اول اصلا اسمی از پزشکی نیست!
> شما یکم در مورد سختی رشته هایی مثل برق مخابرات ، مکانیک سیالات و مخصوصا فیزیک مهندسی تحقیق کن . به نتیجه میرسی که رشته های فنی واقعا سخت تر از پزشکی هستند. فقط بستگی به دانشگاهت داره. مثلا شاید همین برق مخابرات توی فلان دانشگا ازاد فلان روستا راحت باشه!!
> موفق باشی دوست عزیز
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


سلام
من برق فردوسی مشهد خوندم عزیز
من که سال اول دندان خیلی خیلی اذیت شدم از سختی درسا تازه میگن دندان سادس اینه
به ما نصف اناتومی تنه پزشکیارم نگفتن!
بازم اینه وضع
تازه این علوم پایس برسه به ترم 5 و 6 خیلی سخترم میشه

----------


## After4Ever

> *
> 
> نمی خواستم واردِ این جور بحثا بشم اما باید یه چیزایی رو گفت.
> 
> شما همش دم از مقایسه ی ایران و جاهای دیگه رومیزنین ... تحقیق کردین پزشک شدن توی اون کشور ها هم اینطوری سخت هست ؟ منِ جوونی که 18 سالمه باید روزی 10-11 ساعتمو صرفِ درس خوندن کنم تا حداقل از همین روزنه ی امیدی که میگن توش کار هست چیزی نصیبم بشه... دانشجوی اقتصاد و وکیل ؟ غیرِ اینه که با یکمی تلاش بهش دست می یابن ؟ خودِ شما بگو دستو پنجه نرم کردن با  519 هزار تا داوطلب کارِ اسونیه که اینجوری میزنین تو سرِ پزشکا ؟
> 
> والا اگر همه چیز رویِ روالِ خودش بود من مرض داشتم نصفِ جوونی مو صرفِ درس کنم ؟ میرفتم مثلِ همه ی مهندسا و اقتصاد دان ها و وکلا شبِ امتحان درس میخوندم مدرکمو میگرفتم... الان واقعا کدوم دانشجویی بغیر از رشته های تاپ تجربی و معدود دانشجو های رشته های برتر به طورِ جدی درس میخونن ؟ کسی که نمره 10 میگیره اونم با **** مالی استاد و قسم و دعا انتظار داره بره منطقه ی غیرِ محروم ؟ هرچقدر هم اینطور که شما بگین وضعِ مملکت داغون باشه اینو میشه فهمید که مقامات خودشون میدونن دانشجو های پزشکی بالاتر از اینن که بخوان مسلسل بگیرن دستشون و شیفت بدن !*



پزشک شدن تو کشورای دیگه به یقین اسونتر از ایران *نیست

*کی گفته که دانشجوی برق شریف نمی خونه کی گفته کسی که وکالت دانشگاه تهران می خونه زحمت نکشیده؟؟؟؟

بله کسی که وکالتش رو پیش امٌل های دانشگاه ازاد قم خونده به احتمال زیاد چیزی بارش نیست

دلیل اینم که تو این مملکت تمامی اقشار (به غیر از پزشکا) باید دوران سربازیشون مسلسل دستشون بگیرن ربطی به مقام نداره بازم میگم دانشجوهای زیادی در دانشگاه های دولتی در رشته های انسانی و مهندسی هستن دارن زحمت می کشن بحث سر اینه که به اینا نیازی نیست

*باید به حال این مملکت خون گریه کنیم دانشجوی شریف مسلسل دستش بگیره پزشکی که از بندرعباس مدرکش رو گرفته دوران سربازیش حقوقه میلیونی میگیره


خواهشا اگر می خواید سر این بحث کنید که پزشکا و دندون پزشکا درس خونن زحمت کشیدن مهندسا فلانن پست رو نقل قول نکنید

من دانشجوی دکتری زیست شناس می شناسم با علاقه وارد این رشته شده بسیار وقت برای درس گذاشته هم لیسانس هم ارشد و هم دکترا رو دانشگاه تهران خونده،   با چندین مقاله و بار علمی فوق العاده زیاد، امیدش به شغل ماهی 700 تومنه (تازه بعد دوران مزدوری {سربازی})*

----------


## MR.RaDePa

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط After4Ever


پزشک شدن تو کشورای دیگه به یقین اسونتر از ایران نیست

کی گفته که دانشجوی برق شریف نمی خونه کی گفته کسی که وکالت دانشگاه تهران می خونه زحمت نکشیده؟؟؟؟

بله کسی که وکالتش رو پیش امٌل های دانشگاه ازاد قم خونده به احتمال زیاد چیزی بارش نیست

دلیل اینم که تو این مملکت تمامی اقشار (به غیر از پزشکا) باید دوران سربازیشون مسلسل دستشون بگیرن ربطی به مقام نداره بازم میگم دانشجوهای زیادی در دانشگاه های دولتی در رشته های انسانی و مهندسی هستن دارن زحمت می کشن بحث سر اینه که به اینا نیازی نداره مملکت....

باید به حال این مملکت خون گریه کنیمدانشجوی شریف مسلسل دستش بگیره پزشکی که از بندرعباس مدرکش رو گرفته دوران سربازیش حقوقه میلیونی میگیره


خواهشا اگر می خواید سر این بحث کنید که پزشکا و دندون پزشکا درس خونن زحمت کشیدن مهندسا فلانن پست رو نقل قول نکنید

من دانشجوی دکتری زیست شناس می شناسم با چندین مقاله و بار علمی فوق العاده زیاد امیدش به شغل ماهی 700 تومنه (تازه بعد دوران مزدوری {سربازی})


شما پستِ منو با دقت بخون عزیزم  من رشته های تاپ رو هم توی جمله هام گفتم که شریف بدونِ شک داخلِ اوناس.

نباید به حالِ مملکت خون گریه کرد.. شما خودتم شهروندِ همین کشوری.. نمیدونم اینایی که میگن مملکت بده و فلانِ پاشونو گذاشتن اونورِ مرز ببینن جاهای دیگه سرِ جونِ ادما بازی میشه ایران سرِ بی عرضگی و درس نخوندنِ یه سری خوش گذرون که میگن کار نیست بحث میشه.

کسی که از شریف فارغ از تحصیل شه باید اونقدر جنم داشته باشه تا کارش به مسلسل گرفتن نرسه... هرچند برای قبولی توی شریف رتبه ی خیلی کم میخواد که همین رتبه های خیلی کم هم از سربازی معاف خواهند شد... حالا نمیدونم چجوری طرف از شریف فارغ شده و مسلسل به دست شده.

کسی که میره دکترای زیست شناسی میگیره همون اولش باید به این فکر کنه که اگر پا توی این رشته بزارِ یه جورایی محاله که به درامد برسه و وقتی این فاکتور رو در نظر میگیره یعنی با علاقه رفته سمتِ رشتش و براش پول اهمیتی نداره.. شما سنگشو به سینه نزن 

بخوام در موردِ این بحث کنم که چرا توی این رشته ها درامد نیست باید زیر ساختای مملکت و همه چیو کشید وسط که نه حوصله هست نه مجال !

پی نوشت : اینکه مینویسین منو نقل نزنین خیلی بچگانس ! من اینجا برای مهمان ها و کاربرایی که داخلِ این بحث نیستن حرف نمیزنم  

موفق و سلامت باشین !*

----------


## After4Ever

> *
> 
> شما پستِ منو با دقت بخون عزیزم  من رشته های تاپ رو هم توی جمله هام گفتم که شریف بدونِ شک داخلِ اوناس.
> 
> نباید به حالِ مملکت خون گریه کرد.. شما خودتم شهروندِ همین کشوری.. نمیدونم اینایی که میگن مملکت بده و فلانِ پاشونو گذاشتن اونورِ مرز ببینن جاهای دیگه سرِ جونِ ادما بازی میشه ایران سرِ بی عرضگی و درس نخوندنِ یه سری خوش گذرون که میگن کار نیست بحث میشه.
> 
> کسی که از شریف فارغ از تحصیل شه باید اونقدر جنم داشته باشه تا کارش به مسلسل گرفتن نرسه... هرچند برای قبولی توی شریف رتبه ی خیلی کم میخواد که همین رتبه های خیلی کم هم از سربازی معاف خواهند شد... حالا نمیدونم چجوری طرف از شریف فارغ شده و مسلسل به دست شده.
> 
> کسی که میره دکترای زیست شناسی میگیره همون اولش باید به این فکر کنه که اگر پا توی این رشته بزارِ یه جورایی محاله که به درامد برسه و وقتی این فاکتور رو در نظر میگیره یعنی با علاقه رفته سمتِ رشتش و براش پول اهمیتی نداره.. شما سنگشو به سینه نزن 
> ...



بله پس صورت مسئله رو پاک می کنیم دکتری زیست شناسی باید بدونه اختلاف طبقاتی در این مللکت بشدت زیاده، و در صورت تحصیل در علوم پایه حتی در مقطع دکتری بعدش باید بره ویزیتور بشه

دوست عزیز شما از وضعیت شریف خبر نداری الانم عده کثیری از  دانشجو های شریف هم به این نتیجه رسیدن راه رو اشتباه اومدن و باید رو اختلاف طبقاتی بین رشته های پزشکی و مهندسی حساب باز می کردن

بله منم اگر سنگ اینا رو به سینه میزنن حتما مشکل از خودمه
*باید به حال مملکت خون گریه کرد دانشجوی های شریفش دارن شرکت های هرمی  (نتورک مارکتینگ ) کار می کنند*

----------


## m.a_935267

> بله پس صورت مسئله رو پاک می کنیم دکتری زیست شناسی باید بدونه اختلاف طبقاتی در این مللکت بشدت زیاده، و در صورت تحصیل در علوم پایه حتی در مقطع دکتری بعدش باید بره ویزیتور بشه
> 
> دوست عزیز شما از وضعیت شریف خبر نداری الانم عده کثیری از  دانشجو های شریف هم به این نتیجه رسیدن راه رو اشتباه اومدن و باید رو اختلاف طبقاتی بین رشته های پزشکی و مهندسی حساب باز می کردن
> 
> بله منم اگر سنگ اینا رو به سینه میزنن حتما مشکل از خودمه
> *باید به حال مملکت خون گریه کرد دانشجوی های شریفش دارن شرکت های هرمی  (نتورک مارکتینگ ) کار می کنند*


دوست عزیز من دوستام شریف بودن دیگه
اتفاقا خیلیم راضین از رشتشون چون واقعا علاقه دارن و اکثرا واسه ارشد رفتن خارج کشور

من دکتر میشناسم ماهی 5 تمن درامد داره
مهندسم میشناسم که از شریف فارغ التحصیل شده ماهی 20 تمن درامد داره! خب چه ربطی داره اختلاف طبقاتی هست بلاخره بستگی به استعداد طرف و تلاشش داره

----------


## Baloot

طرف فوق لیسانس جامعه شناسی دانشگاه تهرانه . بعد نگهبان یکی از شعبه های دانشگاه ازاد شهر ماست . باید به حال این مملکت خون گریه کرد که علوم بایه وانسانیش که تو کشورهایی مثل امریکا اصله مملکتش رو براساس اون میسازن اما تو مملکت جهان سوم یا شایدم بیشتر ویزیتوری شده سرور نخبگان! من خودم ایندم به دارو یا بزشکی گره خورده و یکیشون رو انتخاب میکنم اما حرف حق رو حتی اگه به ضررم باشه میگم ترجیح هم میدم با بول مردم تجارت کنم نه با جون چهار تا ادم درمونده.

----------


## omid94

> سلام
> من برق فردوسی مشهد خوندم عزیز
> من که سال اول دندان خیلی خیلی اذیت شدم از سختی درسا تازه میگن دندان سادس اینه
> به ما نصف اناتومی تنه پزشکیارم نگفتن!
> بازم اینه وضع
> تازه این علوم پایس برسه به ترم 5 و 6 خیلی سخترم میشه


آناتومی تنه :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## omid94

واااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا :Yahoo (39): 
اینا دیگه از کجا درمیادو خدا عالمه.
کجا به پزشکا تو سربازی حقوقای میلیونی میدن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mehrab98

هر تاپیکی میریم دعواس هیچکیم ب بحث اصلی کار نداره  :Yahoo (21):

----------

